#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Cache full no mikrotik !! com vídeos e exemplos

## alexandrecorrea

Pessoal,

publiquei em meu blog pessoal 2 vídeos mostrando como fazer o tão polemico "cache-full" !

Quem quiser conferir, basta acessar o blog:

https://under-linux.org/b49-video-ma...s-por-conteudo

https://under-linux.org/b50-video-co...ll-no-mikrotik


Ilustrei as 2 situações mais comuns, a primeira é quando se tem o proxy rodando em uma maquina separada do mikrotik, a segunda é quando mikrotik+web-proxy estão na mesma máquina.

Pessoal que quiser enviar sugestões para novos vídeos, favor enviar uma mensagem privada !!

Até mais !!

----------


## rogeriodj

Muito bom mesmo amigo, valeu por compartilhar mais um pouco do que sabe!

----------


## alanvictorjp

> Pessoal,
> 
> publiquei em meu blog pessoal 2 vídeos mostrando como fazer o tão polemico "cache-full" !
> 
> Quem quiser conferir, basta acessar o blog:
> 
> Under-Linux.org Fóruns - Brain Stress
> 
> Ilustrei as 2 situações mais comuns, a primeira é quando se tem o proxy rodando em uma maquina separada do mikrotik, a segunda é quando mikrotik+web-proxy estão na mesma máquina.
> ...


Parabens pelo video alexandre!
o tao esperado cache full,, em apenas alguns clics,, hehehehe
vlwww

----------


## alanvictorjp

alexandre, só uma duvida, porque em queue type, você colocou wireless-default?

----------


## minelli

Alexandre Parabéns .... ficam aqui meus cumprimentos possitivos a suas regras.

----------


## Roberto21

Olá Alexandre Parabéns por seu vídeo!!! Ajudará muito as pessaos que necessitam de informações para dar um up na rede, mas...


Nesse seu vídeo o seu MK está limpo, não existe ainda trafego miss, então lógico que colocando a regra na queue tree em global out a queue simple fica inabilitada para a marcação do mangle, por que sabemos que a queue tree é execultada antes da queue simple, na verdade você criou uma queue tree para limitar a taxa de transferência dos arquivos que estão em cache para não saturar os ap's do pessoal, mas em um cenário real da rede com trafego miss e hit's essa regra da queue tree funcionará certinho, ou seja ela não irá liberar nada do link..

Por que você está marcando o que está saindo do cache ****OUTPUT*******, não vejo a marcação do ''head'' que está entrando no cache para poder ser diferenciado, ou estou errado...Então o que já está no cache e não está marcado de qualquer forma é hit, essa marcação dos arquivos não teria que ser quando eles entrassem no cache, para ficar diferenciados

Se estiver errado por favor me corrija...

Estou sem acento de interrogação *eheheheheh*

----------


## alexandrecorrea

o queue tree so controla os objetos que ESTAO no cache... os que nao estao.. vao ser enviados para o cliente usando a SIMPLE QUEUE !!

quem MARCA o HIT eh so o squid..

----------


## FabricioViana

parabéns!! Muito obrigado! Tem como gravar o vídeo no HD?

----------


## minelli

Nossa verdade tinha me esquecido Alexandre tem como baixar esses videos para nosso micro??

----------


## alexandrecorrea

nao sei se vai funcionar porque o api que toca o video.. usa um formato proprioetario... 

mas os videos vao ficar hospedados ai direto  :Smile:

----------


## sergio

> nao sei se vai funcionar porque o api que toca o video.. usa um formato proprioetario... 
> 
> mas os videos vao ficar hospedados ai direto



e que continue assim... pois senão vc encontrará em breve no ML umas videos aulas de cache-full.

hehehehe

----------


## xandemartini

> e que continue assim... pois senão vc encontrará em breve no ML umas videos aulas de cache-full.
> 
> hehehehe


Eu já tinha falado isso em off pra ele hehehe... qdo ele postou o primeiro vídeo...

----------


## minelli

Bom minha intenção não é piratar regras de nimguem pelo contrario sempre procuro por os créditos das regras que posto aqui.

----------


## sergio

> Bom minha intenção não é piratar regras de nimguem pelo contrario sempre procuro por os créditos das regras que posto aqui.



sem grilo Mineli, não referi-me a você... normalmente quem faz isto nem participa da comunidade; simplesmente acessa aqui copia e "comercializa".

Só estava falando o que acontece na prática e não acusando ninguém.

----------


## Roberto21

Bom pessoal, todos estão dizendo que as regras do Alexandre estão funfando que é uma beleza, mas eu não tinha implantado ainda na minha rede por que eu queria entender o que estava fazendo, não é só copiar e colar que resolve pra mim, teria que compreender o que foi feito.

Então fui a procura da resposta e encontrei, acho que muita gente vai compreender exatamente o que o Alexandre fez, é o seguinte:

Quando um pacote nao esta no cache, o primeiro cabecalho enviado do proxy para o navegador contem o cabecalho:

X-Cache: MISS ....

Ja quando o arquivo esta no cache, ele retonar:

X-Cache:HIT from ....


Compreenderam agora?

Abração a todos.

----------


## kurtenet

CARO AMIGO

MUITO OBRIGADO POR COMPARTILHAR COM O FORUM UM MATERIAL TÃO BOM, AKI JÁ TESTEI E FUNCIONOU LEGAL... 

PARABENS ME AJUDO MUITO SUA REGRA.

ATT.

Téo

----------


## alykepler

Parabéns realmente...ficou show de bola...ai esta o cara que vem ate o forum entregar um pouco do seu conhecimento e não fica cobrando para isso...valeu mesmo.

Só uma duvida.
vi em outros forum que se vc deixar em priority em nivel alto, a rede não suporta e começa a dar travamento...isso é verdade e quando vc indica mais ou menos para poder usar...
eu uso aqui tbm com rede cabeada o Mikrotik e deixo com 3m e no nivel 8 e, rede wireless tem que ser menos né

Grato mais uma vez.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

prioridade sempre mais baixa.. para que se acontecer de entrar em fila .. o cache-full nao ter prioridade entre os outros pacotes.

----------


## froyer

Olá amigão.... duas perguntinhas...
1) Tem como postar aqui a sua regra pro proxy transparente? IP > Firewall > NAT
a minha estah assim: chain=dstnat src-address=30.30.0.0/16 protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=redirect to-ports=3126
vi q vc nao usa a opção redirect e sim dst-nat... será que eh por isso q meu teste nao deu certo?
2) Deixar o cache full nao vai gerar muito trafego na rede? 
Vlw

----------


## rps67

dstnat mesmo e em action rediect
isso significa que vc esta redirecionando o trafego da porta 80 pra 3126

----------


## antoniocarlosd

Parabéns por sua iniciativa de postar suas regras e o mais importante funcionam de verdade parabens vc é d + cara, só estou encontrando um pouco de dificuldade para deixar full os downloads de 1 a 20 mega, pois as paginas estão full já testei só as paginas que estão em cache saem full mas quando baixo um arquivo de 3Mb limpo os arquivos temporarios e tento baixar novamente o mesmo arquivo, ele baixa com limite da simple queues segue a configuração do meu proxy,
enabled: yes
src-address: 0.0.0.0
port: 9999
hostname: "proxy"
transparent-proxy: yes
parent-proxy: 0.0.0.0:0
cache-administrator: "xxxxxx"
max-object-size: 20000KiB
cache-drive: system
max-cache-size: 6200000KiB
max-ram-cache-size: unlimited
status: running
reserved-for-cache: 6199296KiB
reserved-for-ram-cache: 9216KiB
se vc tiver alguma sujestão ficarei grato.  :Smile: 







> prioridade sempre mais baixa.. para que se acontecer de entrar em fila .. o cache-full nao ter prioridade entre os outros pacotes.

----------


## sergio

> Parabéns por sua iniciativa de postar suas regras e o mais importante funcionam de verdade parabens vc é d + cara, só estou encontrando um pouco de dificuldade para deixar full os downloads de 1 a 20 mega, pois as paginas estão full já testei só as paginas que estão em cache saem full mas quando baixo um arquivo de 3Mb limpo os arquivos temporarios e tento baixar novamente o mesmo arquivo, ele baixa com limite da simple queues segue a configuração do meu proxy,
> enabled: yes
> src-address: 0.0.0.0
> port: 9999
> hostname: "proxy"
> transparent-proxy: yes
> parent-proxy: 0.0.0.0:0
> cache-administrator: "xxxxxx"
> max-object-size: 20000KiB
> ...


Essa RAM ai tá pequena... apenas 9 MB? e são apenas 6 GB mesmo de cache?

----------


## froyer

> dstnat mesmo e em action rediect
> isso significa que vc esta redirecionando o trafego da porta 80 pra 3126


É assim que está no meu MKT... porém tentei colocar as regras do alexandrecorrea para fazer o mesmo teste que ele faz no video, mas nao tive êxito...
Vlw

----------


## antoniocarlosd

É isso mesmo o mikrotik ta rodando num p4 1.6 hd 40 memoria dim 256, se eu deixar o cache com 2GB ai consigo aumentar a RAM mas quando aumento o cache ele baixa a RAM automaticamente menmo ela estando setada em 200MB de RAM eu li aqui mesmo no forum que isso esta relacionado a memoria RAM para poder setar o tamanho do cache teria que ter pelo menos um pente de 512 de RAM logo estarei colocando um pente de 512 ai poderei testar isso pra ver se realmente é esse o problema, mas tem algum problema deixar a RAM com 9MB eu não entendo muito bem qual a função da RAM para cache.




> Essa RAM ai tá pequena... apenas 9 MB? e são apenas 6 GB mesmo de cache?

----------


## minelli

_Olá Alexandre estou com um problema está td funcionando blz, mas o que ñ consigo é fazer com que minha rede interna e meus clientes baixem os arquivos que estão no cache (HIT) a uma velocidade a mais de 850kb, 900kb. Mesmo o queues simple do ip testado estando unlimitted e o queues tree squid tb estando em unlimitted..., ábe o q poderia estar acontecendo??_

----------


## tiagomatias

> _Olá Alexandre estou com um problema está td funcionando blz, mas o que ñ consigo é fazer com que minha rede interna e meus clientes baixem os arquivos que estão no cache (HIT) a uma velocidade a mais de 850kb, 900kb. Mesmo o queues simple do ip testado estando unlimitted e o queues tree squid tb estando em unlimitted..., ábe o q poderia estar acontecendo??_


Essa seua rede interna é wireless ou cabo ate o servidor proxy ?

Se for wireless pode ser isso, seu ap esta no maximo de trafego no mesmo, agora se for via cabo, provavelmente é alguma configuração mesmo, posta ai para nos vermos o que pode ser.

Abraços

----------


## minelli

Rede lan...

----------


## tiagomatias

> Rede lan...


Posta ai como ficou seu queue simple do proxy e queue tree para darmos uma olhada

----------


## minelli

Queiro deixar claro que está configuração está em servidor de teste.

/ queue simple 
add name="P2P" dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 interface=all parent=none packet-marks=p2p direction=both priority=8 \
queue=default/default limit-at=0/0 max-limit=512000/512000 total-queue=default time=0s-24m,sun,mon,tue,wed,thu,fri,sat \
disabled=no 
add name="Server - Tecnica" target-addresses=192.168.20.0/24 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 interface=Rede_Int parent=none \
direction=both priority=8 queue=default/default limit-at=0/0 max-limit=0/0 total-queue=default disabled=no 

/ queue tree 
add name="squid" parent=global-out packet-mark=squid-packet-HIT limit-at=0 queue=ethernet-default priority=8 max-limit=0 \
burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no

----------


## tiagomatias

> Queiro deixar claro que está configuração está em servidor de teste.
> 
> / queue simple 
> add name="P2P" dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 interface=all parent=none packet-marks=p2p direction=both priority=8 \
> queue=default/default limit-at=0/0 max-limit=512000/512000 total-queue=default time=0s-24m,sun,mon,tue,wed,thu,fri,sat \
> disabled=no 
> add name="Server - Tecnica" target-addresses=192.168.20.0/24 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 interface=Rede_Int parent=none \
> direction=both priority=8 queue=default/default limit-at=0/0 max-limit=0/0 total-queue=default disabled=no 
> 
> ...


aparentemente esta tudo ok
tente mudar para teste a Server - Tecnica: interface para ALL e em queue tree de global-out para sua interface Rede_Int

----------


## minelli

fiz as modificações mas não alterou nada...

----------


## Roberto21

> fiz as modificações mas não alterou nada...


 
Olá Brother!!

Seguinte: Podem me criticar, mas as regras do Alexandre não funcionão bem no MK versão 2.9.27, observe que nos vídeos dele ele está usando a versão 2.9.48, e está funcionando perfeito, mas para a versão que ele está usando.

Faça os testes e verá que na versão 2.9.27 ele não libera full o que está marcado como HIT, mesmo você deixando a queue tree sem limite algum, percebi que você aplicando a regra e fazendo a queue tree ao colocar a velocidade do cliente em 200K o que está no cache ele simplesmete faz o download no máximo da taxa de download todo tempo, no caso em média 22 a 23K para 200K de velocidade do cliente, mas aumentar a taxa de download como aparece no vídeo dele nessa versão não rola.

Sei que alguns vão discordar, mas aqui pra mim foi assim.

Abração, faça os testes e comente aqui...

----------


## froyer

> Olá Brother!!
> 
> Seguinte: Podem me criticar, mas as regras do Alexandre não funcionão bem no MK versão 2.9.27, observe que nos vídeos dele ele está usando a versão 2.9.48, e está funcionando perfeito, mas para a versão que ele está usando.
> 
> Faça os testes e verá que na versão 2.9.27 ele não libera full o que está marcado como HIT, mesmo você deixando a queue tree sem limite algum, percebi que você aplicando a regra e fazendo a queue tree ao colocar a velocidade do cliente em 200K o que está no cache ele simplesmete faz o download no máximo da taxa de download todo tempo, no caso em média 22 a 23K para 200K de velocidade do cliente, mas aumentar a taxa de download como aparece no vídeo dele nessa versão não rola.
> 
> Sei que alguns vão discordar, mas aqui pra mim foi assim.
> 
> Abração, faça os testes e comente aqui...


Exato... pra mim tbm nao funcionou....
abs

----------


## alexandrecorrea

vou procurar a 2.9.27 e testar.. MASSSSSSSSS teve gente que fez e funcionou...

----------


## alykepler

eu tenho dois servidores usando o 2.9.27 e esta funcionando legal...

----------


## jeroal

Vi o seu video, alesandre, porém no meu não funcionou.
minha versão é: 2.9.27
e no video vc mostra com a versão 2.9.5

o que será ??? o proxy não rolou !!!

....

----------


## xandemartini

O pessoal q tá com problemas na versão 2.9.27, não seria a versão crack? Se sim, será q não é por isto? Daria pra testar, montando um MK original, que vai funcionar por 24 horas, fazer as configurações do vídeo, e tirar a dúvida...

----------


## alykepler

Ola o meu é 2.9.27crackeado e eu fiz assim...em Mangle deixei so a regra dele...
e funcionou legal

----------


## kurtenet

Bom dia amigos, meu servidor é 2.9.27 (crack) tenho três servidores funcionando em cidades diferentes e todos funcionaram "cache Full" vo posta minhas regras vê se ajuda ai quem ainda nao conseguiu no "27".

Ai se alguem nao entender alguma coisa ou quiser sugerir alguma coisa posta ai.

 :Smile:  lembrando tambem que estas regras abaixo retirei aki do forum mesmo apenas adequei 
elas para funcionar aki no meu servidor, mais um vez quero agradecer o forum "under-linux" pela grande contribuição que esta tendo no meu dia dia. Obrigado Amigos.

Estas sao minhas regras no ip firewall mangle:

0 ;;; PROXY FULL
chain=output protocol=tcp src-port=3128 content=X-Cache: HIT
action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=squid-hit passthrough=yes

1 chain=output connection-mark=squid-hit action=mark-packet
new-packet-mark=squid-HIT passthrough=yes

2 chain=output connection-mark=squid-hit action=return

3 ;;; P2P
chain=prerouting p2p=all-p2p action=mark-connection
new-connection-mark=p2p_conn passthrough=yes

4 chain=prerouting connection-mark=p2p_conn action=mark-packet
new-packet-mark=p2p passthrough=yes

5 ;;; WINBOX FULL
chain=output protocol=tcp src-port=8291 action=mark-connection
new-connection-mark=WINBOX_FULL passthrough=yes

6 chain=output connection-mark=WINBOX_FULL action=mark-packet
new-packet-mark=WINBOX_full passthrough=yes

7 chain=output connection-mark=WINBOX_FULL action=return

Estas sao no Qeues free:

0 name="P2p 200k IN" parent=global-in packet-mark=p2p limit-at=0
queue=default priority=8 max-limit=32000 burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0
burst-time=0s

1 name="P2p 200k OUT" parent=global-out packet-mark=p2p limit-at=0
queue=default priority=8 max-limit=32000 burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0
burst-time=0s

2 name="WINBOX IN" parent=global-in packet-mark=WINBOX_full limit-at=0
queue=ethernet-default priority=8 max-limit=0 burst-limit=0
burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s

3 name="WINBOX OUT" parent=global-out packet-mark=WINBOX_full limit-at=0
queue=ethernet-default priority=8 max-limit=0 burst-limit=0
burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s

4 name="1 squid" parent=global-out packet-mark=squid-HIT limit-at=0
queue=ethernet-default priority=8 max-limit=0 burst-limit=0
burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s

Estas sao minhas configurações no Web-Proxy:

enabled: yes
src-address: 0.0.0.0
port: 3128
hostname: "proxy"
transparent-proxy: yes
parent-proxy: 0.0.0.0:0
cache-administrator: "webmaster"
max-object-size: 4096KiB
cache-drive: system
max-cache-size: unlimited
max-ram-cache-size: unlimited
status: running
reserved-for-cache: 56876032KiB
reserved-for-ram-cache: 2048KiB

----------


## dougmoraes

Ola pessoal fera no mikrotik, pessoal gostaria de saber se é possivel utilizar uma flash e um hd juntos no mikrotik, tenho todos meus mikrotiks licenciados com flash de 256Mb a maior tem 512Mb sei que para o proxy nao adianta tamanho tão pequeno, gostaria de saber se é possível fazer que o flash e o hd trabalhem juntos. Grato pela ajuda desde ja.

----------


## xandemartini

> Ola pessoal fera no mikrotik, pessoal gostaria de saber se é possivel utilizar uma flash e um hd juntos no mikrotik, tenho todos meus mikrotiks licenciados com flash de 256Mb a maior tem 512Mb sei que para o proxy nao adianta tamanho tão pequeno, gostaria de saber se é possível fazer que o flash e o hd trabalhem juntos. Grato pela ajuda desde ja.


Com certeza dá sim, o sistema fica no flash e vc usa o hd para o proxy!

----------


## vandodesk

olá galera tenho um mikrotik na minha lan house com uma samsung chipset atheros para receber a internet via radio e uma lan para minha rede local ja tenho proxy funcionando no mikrotik não tenho nenhuma regra de controle algum gostaria de saber se posso usar essas regras de cache-full nesse meu mikrotik do msm geito q esta ai ou se tenho q mudar alguma coisa

----------


## Roberto21

> vou procurar a 2.9.27 e testar.. MASSSSSSSSS teve gente que fez e funcionou...


 
Olá Alexandre!!


Acho que esse pessoal que diz que funcionou perfeito no 2.9.27 está enganado, por que a regra funciona sim no 2.9.27, masssssssss, não funciona exatamente como na sua versão, por exemplo: Ao fazer o download do que está no cache você pode liberar tudo na queue tree mas, não adianta, o que adianta é que o cliente fará o download em sua velocidade máxima de download definida na queue simple, mas dar um burst no download como no seu vídeo não vai...pode fazer o teste.


Abração.

----------


## lucianogf

pessoal que não está conseguindo, tenta fazer o seguinte.

nas duas regras de mangle, em vez de colocar output coloca forward e em vez de colocar src port 3128 coloca 80...

é pra funcionar..

----------


## dougmoraes

> Com certeza dá sim, o sistema fica no flash e vc usa o hd para o proxy!


Vc sabe como fazer para ligar os dois no sistema quero aplicar aos meus mikrotiks que estao nas torres todos com proxy.

----------


## lucianogf

desconheço essa opção de colocar um HD junto com um cartão CF para trabalhar com o mikrotik, pois se ele não dá opção nem de particionamento, quanto mais de especificar os pontos de montagem..

----------


## alexandrecorrea

se voce tiver um hd.. e o mikrotik estiver instalado la no cf .. voce pode usar o hd para o proxy.. so escolher "slave-drive" la na conf do webproxy ...

----------


## xandemartini

> Vc sabe como fazer para ligar os dois no sistema quero aplicar aos meus mikrotiks que estao nas torres todos com proxy.


Pluga o CF no adaptador IDE e instala o Mikrotik nele... depois de instalado, vc coloca o HD que vai usar como proxy...




> desconheço essa opção de colocar um HD junto com um cartão CF para trabalhar com o mikrotik, pois se ele não dá opção nem de particionamento, quanto mais de especificar os pontos de montagem..


Pra usar HD somente pra cache proxy dá sim, é só fazer como eu falei acima...

----------


## baldim

Boa tarde no meu caso, tenho o proxy fora do mkt. O mkt é meu gateway e nele eu faço um nat e informo como gateway default o ip valido do proxy. Como faria o cache full?? É diferente dessas configurações q vc passou?? Obrigado!

----------


## alexandrecorrea

veja no meu blog ai.. em 2 tipos de cache full !!

----------


## dougmoraes

> Pluga o CF no adaptador IDE e instala o Mikrotik nele... depois de instalado, vc coloca o HD que vai usar como proxy...
> 
> 
> 
> Pra usar HD somente pra cache proxy dá sim, é só fazer como eu falei acima...


Amigo onde encontro a opçao pra chamar o hd pra fazer o cache do proxy, nao encontrei aqui. Obrigado pela ajuda

----------


## xandemartini

> Amigo onde encontro a opçao pra chamar o hd pra fazer o cache do proxy, nao encontrei aqui. Obrigado pela ajuda


IP > Web Proxy > Access > Settings > Cache Drive -- ali vc troca system pelo que o alexandrecorrea falou...

Aqui tou montando um agora, nesse instante... mas o HD é SATA e o MK não reconheceu hehehehe... vou ter q atualizar ele...

----------


## dougmoraes

> IP > Web Proxy > Access > Settings > Cache Drive -- ali vc troca system pelo que o alexandrecorrea falou...
> 
> Aqui tou montando um agora, nesse instante... mas o HD é SATA e o MK não reconheceu hehehehe... vou ter q atualizar ele...


Pessoal Obrigado mesmo pelas dicas deu certinho fiz aqui e apareceu meu hd secundario. Obrigado pela ajuda.

----------


## AlexTrevisol

Aqui ta tendo um problema esquisito quando assiste videos do bbb com proxy full ativado ele libera todo link pro usuario o problema só é solucionado desativando o cache full isso só acontece com o site bbb no resto funciona perfeito...

E o cache do bbb não funciona do youtube funciona perfeitamente...

----------


## jasonlinux

observei algo semalhante com o seguinte endereco ip:200.176.3.143. to com um cliente que quando acessa esse servico o link sai a full

----------


## AlexTrevisol

Esse IP pertence ao domínio do terra provavelmente esse seu cliente ta assistindo a videos do terra e ta acontecendo o mesmo que acontece aqui pra min com os videos do BBB....





> observei algo semalhante com o seguinte endereco ip:200.176.3.143. to com um cliente que quando acessa esse servico o link sai a full

----------


## juderlan

Meu servidor 2.9.27, está cachefull e funfando legal, valeu galera... :Dancing:

----------


## alanvictorjp

Uso a versao 2.9.27 crackz

rodando redondo,
so estou tendo um probleminha!

se seto meu upload para menos de 128k, o cache nao sai a full
tpw, up de 64k
o cache nao sai a full nem em sonho!
nao sei oque seja isso!

mais ta ai minha duvida
https://under-linux.org/forums/mikro...ache-full.html

----------


## dougmoraes

Pessoal fiz tudo como o video do amigo alexandre, mas meus pacotes nao marcão nem no redirecionamento do proxy nem dentro do mangle, vou postar minhas configurações agradeço desde já mais um auxilio dos amigos.


WEB PROXY
enabled: yes
src-address: 0.0.0.0
port: 3128
hostname: "proxy"
transparent-proxy: yes
parent-proxy: 0.0.0.0:0
cache-administrator: "webmaster"
max-object-size: 20000KiB
cache-drive: secondary-master
max-cache-size: 6200000KiB
max-ram-cache-size: unlimited
status: running
reserved-for-cache: 6199296KiB
reserved-for-ram-cache: 17408KiB

Estou utilizando Flash + HD por isso secondary-master

Configuração do Mangle
0 chain=output action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=squid-connection-HIT passthrough=yes src-port=3128 
protocol=tcp content=X-Cache: HIT 
1 chain=output action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=squid-packet-HIT passthrough=yes connection-mark=squid-connection-HIT 

Minha configuração do NAT do Proxy.

;;; Direcionamento da porta 80 para proxy
chain=dstnat action=redirect to-ports=3128 in-interface=wlan1 src-port=80 protocol=tcp 


Obrigado a todos que me auxiliarem.

----------


## jhon10ba

Pessoal alguem ja testou utilizar o webproxy no seu servidor principal e o cache full em outra maquina so para arquivos?

POis estou tentando usar o cache full so para arquivos.AGradeço pela Ajuda
Abraços!

----------


## dougmoraes

Pessoal consegui colocar para funcionar as configurações seguindo as configurações do Alexandre, entretanto vi que algumas coisas parecem nao estarem sendo controladas pelo queue simple, quando fiz o download em cache funcionou certinho, mas quando baixava direto da internet o download era controlado pela queue tree, ou seja se deixava 256k na queue tree o donwload direto da internet vinha de la com o controle de 256k e nao com os 128k que havia limitado na queue simple não consegui descobrir qual o erro que cometi nessas configurações vou colocar a seguir as configurações.

Além disso gostaria de saber se é possivel fazer o cache full com o hotspot. Testei com o hotspot e quando habilito o hotspot ele controla a velocidade mesmo do cache nao libera a velocidade mais alta. Alguem ja utilizou o cache full com o hotspot.

Antes disso quando estava utilizando a configuração da flash+HD nao funcionou o motivo tb não sei, mas aparentemente os dados do cache nao estavam sendo salvos no HD, representava que mesmo marcando a opçao do secondary dentro do proxy ele colocava as informações apenas no flash, desta forma nao funciona pois a minha flash tem apenas 256Mb.

Se alguem puder me dar um auxilio com estas informações agradeço desde já.

segue minhas configurações:

Configuração do Web Proxy
enabled: yes
src-address: 0.0.0.0
port: 8080
hostname: "proxy"
transparent-proxy: yes
parent-proxy: 0.0.0.0:0
cache-administrator: "webmaster"
max-object-size: 20000KiB
cache-drive: system
max-cache-size: unlimited
max-ram-cache-size: unlimited
status: running
reserved-for-cache: 13378560KiB
reserved-for-ram-cache: 2048KiB

Configuração Firewall/Mangle

0 ;;; PROXY FULL
chain=output action=mark-connection 
new-connection-mark=squid-connection-HIT passthrough=yes src-port=8080 
protocol=tcp content=X-Cache: HIT 
1 chain=output action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=squid-packet-HIT 
passthrough=yes connection-mark=squid-connection-HIT 

Configuração das QUEUES

simple
name="douglas" target-addresses=192.168.178.73/32 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 
interface=all parent=none direction=both priority=8 
queue=default-small/default-small limit-at=0/0 max-limit=128000/128000 
total-queue=default-small 

tree
name="squid" parent=global-out packet-mark=squid-packet-HIT limit-at=0 
queue=wireless-default priority=8 max-limit=0 burst-limit=0 
burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s 
...
Fico no aguardo do auxilio dos amigos grande abraço a todos os mikrotik maniacos.

----------


## lucasmellon

Ola alexandrecorrea ,
meus parabéns pela iniciativa...

é de pessoas com esta mente, aberta a ajudar os outros que precisamos neste forum, e neste BRASILsão, afora!!

acredite se quiser, mais um ai no forum queria me cobrar 100,00 por esta informação!!


obrigado, mesmo!!!

tah de parabéns!!!

----------


## andryus

> Pessoal,
> 
> publiquei em meu blog pessoal 2 vídeos mostrando como fazer o tão polemico "cache-full" !
> 
> Quem quiser conferir, basta acessar o blog:
> 
> Under-Linux.org Fóruns - Brain Stress
> 
> Ilustrei as 2 situações mais comuns, a primeira é quando se tem o proxy rodando em uma maquina separada do mikrotik, a segunda é quando mikrotik+web-proxy estão na mesma máquina.
> ...


 valeu alexandre funcionou blz no meu 2.9.27 obrigadooooooooooooo

----------


## alexandrecorrea

poste o nome e contato do sujeito, caso voce nao queira identificar.. apenas mande via PVT ... porque.. eh ijusto alguem cobrar por uma coisa que EU fiz e compartilhei livremente com o pessoal !!

sao essas atitudes que fazem as pessoas pensarem 2 vezes (ou mais) antes de contribuir com algo, assim publicamente...






> Ola alexandrecorrea ,
> meus parabéns pela iniciativa...
> 
> é de pessoas com esta mente, aberta a ajudar os outros que precisamos neste forum, e neste BRASILsão, afora!!
> 
> acredite se quiser, mais um ai no forum queria me cobrar 100,00 por esta informação!!
> 
> 
> obrigado, mesmo!!!
> ...

----------


## antoniocarlosd

> Aqui ta tendo um problema esquisito quando assiste videos do bbb com proxy full ativado ele libera todo link pro usuario o problema só é solucionado desativando o cache full isso só acontece com o site bbb no resto funciona perfeito...
> 
> E o cache do bbb não funciona do youtube funciona perfeitamente...


Estou tendo o mesmo problema o cache full funciona perfeito mas para bbb e youtube o link fica full quando vejo o vídeo pela primeira vez ele limita a velocidade beleza, mas quando tento ver esse mesmo vídeo pela segunda vez ele sai full mas usando o link ele burla o controle e usa todo o link o mas entranho é que 3 dias a traz estava tudo file não sei se fiz algo só sei que ta com problema agora e não sei o que fazer.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

masca os pacotes do bbb para nao passarem pelo cache-full !!

talvez o server do bbb envie a tag X-Cache: HIT para o video !!

----------


## antoniocarlosd

> masca os pacotes do bbb para nao passarem pelo cache-full !!
> 
> talvez o server do bbb envie a tag X-Cache: HIT para o video !!


Sera que vc pode me ajudar fiz mais uns testes e vi, quando vejo videos que não estão em cache o simples queues funciona mas quando o video vai para o cache a queues tree que passa a funcionar ate ai tudo bem mas o problema é que a queues tree libera o link para ver o video que esta em cache para as demais paginas e downloads de arquivos tudo funciona perfeito, com cache full, como posso deixar esses videos com cache full sem que eles usem todo o link, ficarei grato por qualquer tipo de ajuda.

----------


## dougmoraes

> Pessoal,
> 
> publiquei em meu blog pessoal 2 vídeos mostrando como fazer o tão polemico "cache-full" !
> 
> Quem quiser conferir, basta acessar o blog:
> 
> Under-Linux.org Fóruns - Brain Stress
> 
> Ilustrei as 2 situações mais comuns, a primeira é quando se tem o proxy rodando em uma maquina separada do mikrotik, a segunda é quando mikrotik+web-proxy estão na mesma máquina.
> ...


Grande Alexandre. 

Cara gostaria de ver contigo se testou o cache full com o hotspot, eu fiz ele funcionar certinho sem o hotspot e funcionou beleza, depois quando ativei o hotspot notei que ele nao controlava no queue que tem do hotspot os downloads fora do cache, deixando assim todos os downloads full, será q é possivel utilizar os dois em conjunto? se for possível, o que necessito fazer para que funcione certinhos os dois em conjunto. Obrigado pela ajuda de todos os colegas e amigos do forum

----------


## voiplink

olha queria saber como configurar o cache full no meu servidor hoje meu servidor e pppoe e tem regras de balanceamento de link e já tentei fazer como esta no vídeo mais não que funcionar 

sistema mikrotik 2.9.27 


squid no slackware em outro pc

----------


## alykepler

Ola galera
Descupa estar vindo ate aqui falar mais uma vez sobre isso...
mais notei que de uns dias meu Mk não esta armazenando mais os vides do youtube...alguem sabe se mudo a forma de armazenamento

minha regra é essa

/ip web-proxy>cache

add url="http*youtube*get_video*" action=allow comment="Youtube" disabled=no
add url="http*youtube*video*" action=allow comment="Youtube" disabled=no 

peguei aqui do under mesmo

Grato pela atenção

----------


## alexandrecorrea

Muita das vezes o youtube usa url numerica... tipo

http://72.10.5.1/get_video?adsfasdjldsjfajfalkfkasdlf

me parece que o google esta fazendo parte de algum PTT (ou trocando trafego com alguma ou algumas operadoras) aqui no brasil.. entao quando o trafego eh do brasil. sai por outro lado.. 

PODE ser isso...





> Ola galera
> Descupa estar vindo ate aqui falar mais uma vez sobre isso...
> mais notei que de uns dias meu Mk não esta armazenando mais os vides do youtube...alguem sabe se mudo a forma de armazenamento
> 
> minha regra é essa
> 
> /ip web-proxy>cache
> 
> add url="http*youtube*get_video*" action=allow comment="Youtube" disabled=no
> ...

----------


## voiplink

o que posso fazer 


olha queria saber como configurar o *cache* *full* no meu servidor hoje meu servidor e pppoe e tem regras de balanceamento de link e já tentei fazer como esta no vídeo mais não que funcionar 

sistema mikrotik 2.9.27 


squid no slackware em outro pc

----------


## alexandrecorrea

faça o balanceamento no squid... usando o pacote NTH no iptables...

----------


## CLOVISTAMIOZZO

então eu estou usando a versão 2.9.27(crack) aqui, e não ta funcionando, na aba mangle, onde eram pra ser marcados os pacotes, nao acontece nada, o cenario aqui é ROUTER > MK > HUB > AP segue minhas configs.

/ ip firewall mangle 
add chain=output protocol=tcp src-port=3128 content="X-Cache: HIT" \
action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=squid-connection-HIT \
passthrough=yes comment="PROXY FULL" disabled=no 
add chain=output connection-mark=squid-connection-HIT action=mark-packet \
new-packet-mark=squid-packet-HIT passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no

/ queue tree 
add name="squid" parent=global-out packet-mark=squid-packet-HIT limit-at=0 \
queue=ethernet-default priority=8 max-limit=0 burst-limit=0 \
burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no 

/ ip firewall nat 
add chain=srcnat action=masquerade comment="MASQUERADE" disabled=no 
add chain=dstnat in-interface=CLIENTES protocol=tcp dst-port=80 \
action=redirect to-ports=3128 comment="PROXY TRANSPARENTE" disabled=no 
add chain=dstnat dst-address=192.168.1.68 protocol=tcp dst-port=9876 \
action=dst-nat to-addresses=10.1.1.20 to-ports=9876 comment="PORTAS \
REDIRECIONADAS" disabled=no 

/ ip web-proxy 
set enabled=yes src-address=0.0.0.0 port=3128 hostname="proxy" \
transparent-proxy=yes parent-proxy=0.0.0.0:0 \
cache-administrator="webmaster" max-object-size=30000KiB \
cache-drive=system max-cache-size=unlimited max-ram-cache-size=unlimited 
/ ip web-proxy access 
add dst-port=23-25 action=deny comment="block telnet & spam e-mail relaying" \
disabled=no 
/ ip web-proxy cache 
add url=":cgi-bin \\?" action=deny comment="don't cache dynamic http pages" \
disabled=no 
add url=":cgi-bin \\\\?" action=deny comment="no cache dynamic http pages" \
disabled=no 
add url="https://" action=deny comment="no cache dynamic https pages" \
disabled=no 


aí estão todas minhas regras  :Smile: 

desde já obrigado

----------


## asafec

> Pessoal,
> 
> publiquei em meu blog pessoal 2 vídeos mostrando como fazer o tão polemico "cache-full" !
> 
> Quem quiser conferir, basta acessar o blog:
> 
> Under-Linux.org Fóruns - Brain Stress
> 
> Ilustrei as 2 situações mais comuns, a primeira é quando se tem o proxy rodando em uma maquina separada do mikrotik, a segunda é quando mikrotik+web-proxy estão na mesma máquina.
> ...


OI Alexandre!!

Aqui testei também e está funcionando,minha dúvida agora é sobre os videos do youtube,agora nao está mais cacheando, já tem alguma soluçao? parece q arrumaram alguma forma de dividir os videos ou alternar ips diferentes, sei lá....

----------


## vipnet

> Pessoal,
> 
> publiquei em meu blog pessoal 2 vídeos mostrando como fazer o tão polemico "cache-full" !
> 
> Quem quiser conferir, basta acessar o blog:
> 
> Under-Linux.org Fóruns - Brain Stress
> 
> Ilustrei as 2 situações mais comuns, a primeira é quando se tem o proxy rodando em uma maquina separada do mikrotik, a segunda é quando mikrotik+web-proxy estão na mesma máquina.
> ...


Parabéns! me ajudou muito!

----------


## alancp

> Pessoal,
> 
> publiquei em meu blog pessoal 2 vídeos mostrando como fazer o tão polemico "cache-full" !
> 
> Quem quiser conferir, basta acessar o blog:
> 
> Under-Linux.org Fóruns - Brain Stress
> 
> Ilustrei as 2 situações mais comuns, a primeira é quando se tem o proxy rodando em uma maquina separada do mikrotik, a segunda é quando mikrotik+web-proxy estão na mesma máquina.
> ...


Funciona com Hotspot?
E na versão 3.6?

----------


## alexandrecorrea

as versoes 3.x abandonaram o squid como proxy.. mas ja entrei em contato para fazerem a alteracao no novo proxy. dizem que vao fazer e publicar...

o problema eh que o proxy do 3.x ta uma MERDA !!!

----------


## jardelalmeida

Alguem ja conseguiu rodar o cache full usando o hotspot com controle de banda e burst ?

----------


## absabs

Se estiver um usuario limitado 64k up 256 k ele limitar o cachee full desse usuario com com essa banda, existe algum regra para eu limitar o cache full dos usarios para maior? ou seja, se o usuario esta limitado 256k quero que ele faça um dowload que esteja no cache 10 vezes o valor do que ele baixaria na net.


obrigado

----------


## minelli

Alexandre vc conseguiu entrar em contato com o pessoal que desenvolve o MK??? Eles dizeram se é possivel adicionar a opção do tamanho de arquivo do MK 3.xx pq ai acho que sanaria nosso problema.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

estou esperando resposta sobre adicionar as tags x-cache ....

nao sei porque bobeira eles tiraram o squid.. acho que porque o mk eh soft pago.. codigo fechado.. e fere a gpl do squid.. provavelmente foi isso..

mas um detalhe... o cache-full funciona com servidores proxies EXTERNOS (rodando squid) ...

----------


## dougmoraes

> estou esperando resposta sobre adicionar as tags x-cache ....
> 
> nao sei porque bobeira eles tiraram o squid.. acho que porque o mk eh soft pago.. codigo fechado.. e fere a gpl do squid.. provavelmente foi isso..
> 
> mas um detalhe... o cache-full funciona com servidores proxies EXTERNOS (rodando squid) ...


 
Alexandre faz tempo que venho tentando sem sucesso configurar o cache full com o hotspot, gostaria de saber se vc ja fez algum tipo de teste com o hotspot em conjunto com o cache full, sem o hotspot funciona perfeitinho, mas com o hotspot e cache full nda feito. Se algum amigo ja tiver feito essa configuração por favor de uma maozinha.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

não testei com hotspot.. alias nunca usei o hotspot do mk...

----------


## carvalhofelix

> não testei com hotspot.. alias nunca usei o hotspot do mk...


alexandre o proxu full não funcioanana versão 2.9.27

----------


## alexandrecorrea

tive relatos que na 2.9.27 funciona normalmente !!!

procure atualizar seu mk para a versao 2.9.x !!!

lembrando que a 3.x o proxy foi removido (squid) .. e colocado outro proxy porcaria..

----------


## minelli

Na versão 2.xx funciona perfeito, já na versão 3.xx funciona diria uns 60%. (Mas pq ñ é squid)

----------


## alexandrecorrea

na 3.x funciona 0% !! 

porque ele nao marca os pacotes com o X-Cache: HIT

a solução ideal eh rodar um proxy externo !!!

----------


## lucianogf

proxy em servidor squid é o foda!

----------


## froyer

> na 3.x funciona 0% !! 
> 
> porque ele nao marca os pacotes com o X-Cache: HIT
> 
> a solução ideal eh rodar um proxy externo !!!


Olá Alexandre... teria como vc me enviar o seu squid.conf do proxy externo para eu adaptar para o meu?
Meu email [email protected]
Abraços

----------


## hideout

manda pra mim tambem por favor!

[email protected]

----------


## lucianogf

oi Alexandre...

manda pra mim também, aproveita e manda as configurações do seu http server, DNS, e-mail, radius, e tudo mais que você tiver aí.

[email protected]

----------


## carvalhofelix

> proxy em servidor squid é o foda!


manda pra mim tambem [email protected]

----------


## minelli

Então galera esperimentem colocar assim nas regras do Proxy Full no MK 3.xx, ! X-Cache: HIT e depois comentem aqui, sei que assim teria de dar errado mas funfa uns 60%.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

logicamente com ! X-Cache: HIT ele vai aparecer funcionar.. porque TODO pacote HTTP vai bater na regra e ser liberado (estando o u nao no cache)

a opção ! inverte o 'match'

----------


## cambioco

bom pessoal, tenho instalada a versao 2.9.27 funfando belezinha, tentei rodar o "proxy full", ficou uma beleza, lindo mesmo, funfou certinho, mas logo comecei a receber umas reclamacoezinhas de clientes "pow antes ficava 11Mbps aqui na conexao, agora fica variando e lento pra caramba", rsss tive que analisar e descobri que o mikrotikao tava dando preferencia pra quem tava usando o proxy full.
a solucao foi tirar a regra, e de cara em wireless > registration todo mundo voltou pra 11Mbps.

decidi que a minha vida fica melhor sem o "proxy full"...

QUE A FORCA ESTEJA COM VOCES!!!!!

----------


## alexandrecorrea

voce precisa fixar seu radio (ap) em 11mbit .. para que um cliente com sinal fraco nao influencie no resto da rede !!

----------


## minelli

Na verdade ele precisa setar em 11mb pode ser e corrigir o problema dos clientes que estão com sinal franco e se necessario setar tb uma velocidade pro Proxy Full no queues tree popr causa do trafego nos ap´s q a maioria deixa a queue tree unllimited.

----------


## TecnoCom

> Pessoal,
> 
> publiquei em meu blog pessoal 2 vídeos mostrando como fazer o tão polemico "cache-full" !
> 
> Quem quiser conferir, basta acessar o blog:
> 
> Under-Linux.org Fóruns - Brain Stress
> 
> Ilustrei as 2 situações mais comuns, a primeira é quando se tem o proxy rodando em uma maquina separada do mikrotik, a segunda é quando mikrotik+web-proxy estão na mesma máquina.
> ...


 
Testei suas regras com o mk 3.6 com hotspot e nada, vi que havia um erro na porta, o mk cria alguns nats dinamicos que redirecionam para a porta do proxy para a porta 64874, é só substiuir a 3128 por essa que funfa, suas regras são show de bola.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

NAO FUNCIONA NA VERSARO 3.X
NAO FUNCIONA NA VERSARO 3.X
NAO FUNCIONA NA VERSARO 3.X
NAO FUNCIONA NA VERSARO 3.X
NAO FUNCIONA NA VERSARO 3.X
NAO FUNCIONA NA VERSARO 3.X
NAO FUNCIONA NA VERSARO 3.X
NAO FUNCIONA NA VERSARO 3.X
NAO FUNCIONA NA VERSARO 3.X
NAO FUNCIONA NA VERSARO 3.X
NAO FUNCIONA NA VERSARO 3.X
NAO FUNCIONA NA VERSARO 3.X
NAO FUNCIONA NA VERSARO 3.X
NAO FUNCIONA NA VERSARO 3.X
NAO FUNCIONA NA VERSARO 3.X

porque ?

*porque o proxy do 3.x NAO marca o cabeçalho http com X-Cache: HIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## lucianogf

Alexandre, não perca seu tempo dizendo que não funciona. Quem pega o bonde andando não lê o tópico inteiro.

Somente os interessados em aprender fazem isso. Quem quer receita de bolo não faz! Isso é FATO!!!!!

----------


## TecnoCom

Nunca vi moderador tão cabeça dura, em vez de ficar criticando quando devia ajudar, não li o tópico inteiro porque não senti necessidade, pois quando a regra não funcionou eu comecei a examinar regra por regra pra achar o problema. faltam alguns testes pra dizer que está tudo ok, estou com a versão 3.6 do mk e com as regras do alexrande e tá funfando, abri um novo post pois tem muita gente que deve ter desistido de tentar nesse e um novo post sempre chama a atenção, teste a regra que eu postei na versão 3.6 e me diga se funciona ou não.

----------


## lucianogf

> Nunca vi moderador tão cabeça dura, em vez de ficar criticando quando devia ajudar, não li o tópico inteiro porque não senti necessidade, pois quando a regra não funcionou eu comecei a examinar regra por regra pra achar o problema. faltam alguns testes pra dizer que está tudo ok, estou com a versão 3.6 do mk e com as regras do alexrande e tá funfando, abri um novo post pois tem muita gente que deve ter desistido de tentar nesse e um novo post sempre chama a atenção, teste a regra que eu postei na versão 3.6 e me diga se funciona ou não.


cabeça dura?

Filho, amadureça um pouquinho e depois venha me criticar.

Tenha, no mínimo, senso de organização.

Não precisa responder sobre isso, pois o tópico é referente a "cache full"!

----------


## TecnoCom

> NAO FUNCIONA NA VERSARO 3.X
> NAO FUNCIONA NA VERSARO 3.X
> NAO FUNCIONA NA VERSARO 3.X
> NAO FUNCIONA NA VERSARO 3.X
> NAO FUNCIONA NA VERSARO 3.X
> NAO FUNCIONA NA VERSARO 3.X
> NAO FUNCIONA NA VERSARO 3.X
> NAO FUNCIONA NA VERSARO 3.X
> NAO FUNCIONA NA VERSARO 3.X
> ...


Estou testando não sei se está 100% mas que está funcionando está.

----------


## cleijean

Alexandre, venho lendo a respeito do proxy-full, e tentando adaptá-lo para o meu, mas sem sucesso, tenho 2 servidores, 1 para a rede cabeada e outro para wireless, se possivel manda para mm tb as suas confiruações, [email protected]

Gostaria q vc me informasse onde encontro algum tópico ou passo a passo de como fazer um servidor mikrotik somente para proxy.

E aprofeitando o momento, gostaria de parabenizá-lo para força q vc vem dando ao forum!!!

Abraços a todos do forum.

----------


## talesanselmo

amigos tentei de todas as formas mais ñ onsegui colocar pra rodar algum poderia me dá uma ajuda.
uso a versão 2.9.27. ether1 ( Link ) e ether2 ( clientes.)

/ ip firewall mangle

add chain=output protocol=tcp src-port=3128 content="X-Cache: HIT" action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=squid-connection-HIT passthrough=yes comment="Cache-squid" disabled=no
add chain=output connection-mark=squid-connection-HIT action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=squid-packet-HIT passthrough=no comment="" disabled=no
add chain=prerouting in-interface=ether2 src-address=10.10.0.0/24 action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=test-up passthrough=no comment="UP TRAFFIC" disabled=no
add chain=forward src-address=10.10.0.0/24 action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=test-conn passthrough=yes comment="CONN-MARK" disabled=no
add chain=forward in-interface=ether1 connection-mark=test-conn action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=test-down passthrough=no comment="DOWN-DIRECT CONNECTION" disabled=no
add chain=output out-interface=ether2 dst-address=10.10.0.0/24 action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=test-down passthrough=no comment="DOWN-VIA PROXY
disabled=no

/ queue tree

add name="downstream" parent=global-in packet-mark=test-down limit-at=1024000 queue=default priority=1 max-limit=1024000 burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no
add name="upstream" parent=global-in packet-mark=test-up limit-at=512000 queue=default priority=1 max-limit=512000 burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no
add name="Cache-full" parent=global-out packet-mark=squid-packet-HIT limit-at=2000000 queue=default priority=8 max-limit=2000000 burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no

Sempre lendo e aprendendo e quando possivel ajudando.... :Nurse:

----------


## jasonlinux

Pessoal, alguém ai conseguiu fazer cache full com o servidor squid separado do mk, tentei aqui mas não estou conseguindo , o mk não marca nenhum pacote. Tentei utilizando o parent proxy no web-proxy do mk e também redirecionandodireto para o serve aqui e nenhuma dessas configurações funcionaram. J a com proxy do proprio mk funciona blz. Queria uma ajuda de vcs para resolver esse problema.
Lembrando que seguir as conf do video do alexandre para marcação de pacote

----------


## alexandrecorrea

oha no blog.. tem outro tutorial.. e eh para quando o squid eh externo !!

----------


## jasonlinux

Seguir as regras desse video aqui:
* Marcação de pacotes por conteúdo* 


Onda Internet - Tutorial Mikrotik

Mas minhas as regras aqui não estão conseguindo marca nenhum pacote

Lembrando que estou fazendo redirecionamento para o ip e porta do meu serv com squid.

;;; Direcionamento ao proxy Externo
chain=dstnat action=dst-nat to-addresses=xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx 
to-ports=8080 in-interface=!0-LINK dst-port=80 protocol=tcp 




0 ;;; cache full
chain=forward action=mark-connection 
new-connection-mark=squid-connections2 passthrough=no 
src-port=80 protocol=tcp content=X-Cache: HIT

----------


## wescleybueno1

;;; CACHE FULL
chain=output action=mark-connection 
new-connection-mark=squid-connection:HIT passthrough=yes src-port=3128 
protocol=tcp content=X-Cahe: HT 

chain=output action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=squid-packet-HIT 
passthrough=yes connection-mark=squid-connection:HIT


como fazer para não perder o controle de banda? minha versão é 2.9.51

----------


## ricardobarreto

Alexandre,

Tenho o Web-proxy navegando normalmente mas quando coloco essas regras que vc postou para funcionar, nao dá certo, nao acontece nada,

O que esta faltando para as requisicoes passarem por ela ? É como se nao tivesse nada, nao sofresse nenhuma alteracao

Vc pode me ajudar ?

Ricardo Barreto




> Pessoal,
> 
> publiquei em meu blog pessoal 2 vídeos mostrando como fazer o tão polemico "cache-full" !
> 
> Quem quiser conferir, basta acessar o blog:
> 
> Under-Linux.org Fóruns - Brain Stress
> 
> Ilustrei as 2 situações mais comuns, a primeira é quando se tem o proxy rodando em uma maquina separada do mikrotik, a segunda é quando mikrotik+web-proxy estão na mesma máquina.
> ...

----------


## infopoint

Tenho 3 servidores com a versão 2.9.27 (cracked), com autenticação PPPoE (rede cabeada) e Hotspot (rede wireless), todas as 2 formas de autenticação passando pelo webproxy do MK e o cache full funcionando redondo...

baixou da net, pega controle de banda da queue simple, pegou do cache, baixa full pela queue tree.

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## TecnoCom

> NAO FUNCIONA NA VERSARO 3.X
> NAO FUNCIONA NA VERSARO 3.X
> NAO FUNCIONA NA VERSARO 3.X
> NAO FUNCIONA NA VERSARO 3.X
> NAO FUNCIONA NA VERSARO 3.X
> NAO FUNCIONA NA VERSARO 3.X
> 
> porque ?
> 
> *porque o proxy do 3.x NAO marca o cabeçalho http com X-Cache: HIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Caro Alexandre suas regras funcionam sim na versão 3.7
aqui tá funcionando legal

----------


## alexandrecorrea

teu proxy ta onde ?

pq o proxy do 3.x NAO marca os pacotes igual a 2.x !!

entao nao funciona !

----------


## absabs

Se estiver um usuario limitado 64k up 256 k ele limitar o cachee full desse usuario com com essa banda, existe algum regra para eu limitar o cache full dos usarios para maior? ou seja, se o usuario esta limitado 256k quero que ele faça um dowload que esteja no cache 10 vezes o valor do que ele baixaria na net.

tenho um cliente com limite de dow 30k, baixando pela net
tenho um cliente com limite de dow 30k, baixando pelo proxy full
o que to querendo seria:
tenho um cliente com limite de dow 30k, baixando pela net
tenho um cliente com limite de dow 100k, baixando pelo proxy full
nota: que o limete estabelecido que simpes queues se aplicar os dois, estou querendo ter uma regra para filtra isso.
e ai?
obrigado 




> Alexandre Parabéns .... ficam aqui meus cumprimentos possitivos a suas regras.

----------


## minelli

Pessoal para hotspot tem de se alterar a porta.

----------


## jardelalmeida

Amigo uso hotspot com o webproxy usando a porta 3128, pra qual porta devo mudar ?

----------


## Franz

Alexandre, Tenho a versão 2.9.27 e 2.9.6 e não consegui ativer o Cache Full com seu tutorial. As versões são crackeadas então pode ser ser por isso. 

Testei então a versão 2.9.50 (trial) disponibilizada no site da Mikrotik Brasil e também não funcionou. Além do que mostra o vídeo, existe mais alguma configuração? Não queria ter que comprar a lincença antes de testar, o cache full é fundamental para mim.

Grato

----------


## Franz

Alexandre, Tenho a versão 2.9.27 e 2.9.6 e não consegui ativar o Cache Full com seu tutorial. As versões são crackeadas então pode ser ser por isso. 

Testei então a versão 2.9.50 (trial) disponibilizada no site da Mikrotik Brasil e também não funcionou. Além do que mostra o vídeo, existe mais alguma configuração? Não queria ter que comprar a lincença antes de testar, o cache full é fundamental para mim.

Grato

----------


## alexandrecorrea

funciona.. claro !!

o video esta bem mastigado... mostrando como funciona... !! 

passo-a-passo !!

----------


## TecnoCom

> teu proxy ta onde ?
> 
> pq o proxy do 3.x NAO marca os pacotes igual a 2.x !!
> 
> entao nao funciona !


o meu proxy é o próprio mk 3.7 e tá funfando legal, apesar o cache do 3.7 ser inferior ao do 2.9.50 as vezes acontece de um arquivo n]ao ir pro cache, mas quando vai proxy full fica beleza

já postei uma imagem provando isso
https://under-linux.org/forums/attac...cache-full.jpg

----------


## minelli

Olá JardelAlmeida verifique que sempre que faz uma requisição na porta 80 o hotspot redireciona veja essa porta que ele redireciona e a coloque no lugar da porta do seu web-proxy e resolverá o problema.

----------


## jardelalmeida

Amigo me desculpe a ignorância, mas sou inciante no mikrotik, mas dava pra ser mais claro ou dar o passo a passo ?

Agradecido

----------


## alexandrecorrea

Malditaaaaaaaaaa Inclusao Digital !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lucianogf

> Amigo me desculpe a ignorância, mas sou inciante no mikrotik, mas dava pra ser mais claro ou dar o passo a passo ?
> 
> Agradecido


NÃO!

Não dá pra ser mais claro!

Se você leu todo o tópico, se você seguiu o vídeo explicativo e mesmo assim não conseguiu fazer é sinal que você está no lugar errado!

E se realmente quer mexer com mikrotik estude! Estude muuuiiitooo, aprenda cada função dele. Se você pegar o bonde andando fica difícil, tanto pra você quanto pra nós!

----------


## kryseck

Caros colegas, peço a todos que façam um teste para ver se realmente suas regras funcionam 100% ou é só comigo que ela funciona 50% bem...
Dêem um reboot no servidor e depois de algum tempo de uso observem que a regra do proxy full NÃO conta igual com os "Hits Sent to Clients" do web-proxy...acho que deveria ser igual ou não?!?
Alguém explica por favor ou pode ter algo errado por aqui?

Segue imagem do meu teste:

----------


## alexandrecorrea

a marcação de pacotes sempre da mais.. porque ele conta cabeçalho etc etc..

ja o proxy conta apenas os arquivos...

----------


## aka2005

Alexandre, to fazendo passo a passo sua dica no video, mas tenho 2 problemas, primeiro a configuração do PROXY, q no caso nao aparece, segundo, utilizo a versao Mk 3.7... vc mexeu ja na 3.7?? pode me passa o comando certo pra criar o proxy nela?

----------


## alexandrecorrea

nao funciona na 3.7 usando o proxy do mikrotik... somente se for proxy externo (squid)

----------


## aka2005

Ok, obrigado pela dica, eu to querendo so usar o proxy padrao mesmo nele... vc tem um tuto pra versao 3.7 ? pq ate agora nao axei uma q desse certo, esse servidor ta recebendo o link do roteador, e mandando pros clientes. Quero deixa-lo com proxy ativo, e cache...

----------


## alexandrecorrea

proxy do 3.x ta uma porcaria !!! eles violaram a GNU do squid... entao na 3.x nao é squid mais..

o que recomendo eh voce rodar um proxy esterno em um linux com squid.. e usar o mk como gateway só...

----------


## pablitovte

muito bom alexandre

----------


## aka2005

Ok, vo faze isso, to tendo muito trabalho mesmo com esse 3.x

----------


## thiagognr

Olá, tenho algumas duvidas se alguem poder ajudar agradeço.

Qual recomendação de configuração para usar cache full tenho atualmente cerca de 60 clientes.

Outra duvida teria como limitar o hd exemplo HD com 250 GB colocar somente 200GB para cache.

Desde já agradeço pela atenção ficou muito bom o tudo.

----------


## wagnercandioto

Alexandre, kara, tem como se me mandar esse papel de parede que tu tem no seu computador que mostra no vídeo, gostei pakas mais não consegui encontrar ele na net, e procurei muuuuuito.. obrigado

----------


## Atus

> proxy do 3.x ta uma porcaria !!! eles violaram a GNU do squid... entao na 3.x nao é squid mais..
> 
> o que recomendo eh voce rodar um proxy esterno em um linux com squid.. e usar o mk como gateway só...


 


 E nós que estavamos pensando em rodar a 3.9 aqui.
 Alexandre, quer dizer que vc não indica a versão então?
 Temos quase nada de experiência em mk e desejamos implementar em PC com mini-pci's atheros 8602. O que vc acha/indica?

Atenciosamente,

Atus Informática

----------


## alexandrecorrea

a 3.x esta mto boa.. o porem dela.. é o proxy.. 

sempre aconselho rodar um proxy externo... com linux+squid !!

----------


## Atus

> a 3.x esta mto boa.. o porem dela.. é o proxy.. 
> 
> sempre aconselho rodar um proxy externo... com linux+squid !!


Ok,
O esquema que estamos montando, ou melhor, pensando em implementar, consiste no seguinte:

Proxy + Cache + firewall[1] pelo *MyAuth3*
PPPoe + firewall[2] pelo *MK* como concentrador

Acha possível?

----------


## Atus

Alexandre,

Estamos instalando a 3.9 aqui.
Já foi encontrada alguma solução para implementação do cache full nas versões 3.x do MK*???*

Revirei o tópico mas não encontrei novidade a respeito.

Grato,

----------


## hugosenna

estou usando conexao pppoe, tenho que fazer alguma coisa a mais para funcionar o cache-full ?

----------


## absabs

velho, fiz isso deixando ilimitado so que o simpes queues limita a velocidade do mesmo, ex:

tenho um cliente com limite de dow 30k, baixando pela net
tenho um cliente com limite de dow 30k, baixando pelo proxy full

o que to querendo seria:

tenho um cliente com limite de dow 30k, baixando pela net
tenho um cliente com limite de dow 100k, baixando pelo proxy full

nota: que o limete estabelecido que simpes queues se aplicar os dois, estou querendo ter uma regra para filtra isso.

e ai?
obrigado

----------


## deniss

e nao caro amigo eu tenho aqui versao 2.9.27 e nao rodou mosta suas conf pra min dar uma olhada desd ja grato 
meu msn [email protected]

----------


## kryseck

> a marcação de pacotes sempre da mais.. porque ele conta cabeçalho etc etc..
> 
> ja o proxy conta apenas os arquivos...


Fiz alguns testes e "acho" que consegui resolver o problema dessa contagem errada e ao mesmo tempo realmente pegar só o q está em cache...
antes das regras de HIT, adicionei as mesmas sendo q para MISS, dâe contou equivalente ao proxy.

----------


## wireless&cia

Primeiramente quero te parabenizar pelo material postado..
Amigo, uma duvida grande que tenho e nunca vi alguem comentar isso sobre proxyfull.. quantos clientes vc tem rodando em um unico servidor mikrotik com proxy full..
Pretendo implementar isso em minha rede so que gostaria de saber de vcs mais experientes se minha rede vai suportar a quantidade de clientes..
Ate o momento tenho 400 clientes tudo wireless, nas torres uso pc montado com mk e todas as placas wlan são cm9..
o ponto principal onde fica os servidores e tem o link joga para as outras torres tudo 5.8ghz...

Me de sujestões ai, se o proxyfull vai melhorar ou não minha rede...

----------


## alexandrecorrea

mikrotik level 6, 1400 sessoes +- (users)

vale lembrar que precisa ter um troughput bem alto para que nao de gargalo por muito tempo..


vlw !!!

----------


## wireless&cia

> mikrotik level 6, 1400 sessoes +- (users)
> 
> vale lembrar que precisa ter um troughput bem alto para que nao de gargalo por muito tempo..
> 
> 
> vlw !!!


 
vamos supor que eu tenha 1000clientes.. so 1 server mk suporta isso. eu uso o mk 2.9.27 ou isso so vai funcionar com a versão 3x

----------


## alexandrecorrea

aguenta.. monta um server com 2gb de ram.. com um bom processador e placa mae


fica show

----------


## wireless&cia

> aguenta.. monta um server com 2gb de ram.. com um bom processador e placa mae
> 
> 
> fica show


 
Mas isso vai melhorar mesmo a minha rede, pq eu usava antes somente proxy e num achava muita diferença dele sem proxy..

----------


## Raniel

> ...eu usava antes somente proxy e num achava muita diferença...


Funciona sim amigo,
Uso aqui e todos acharam muito melhor agora do que antes. Agora se pecar na configuração da máquina e do proxy+cache é que não vai mesmo.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

detalhe.. muita gente tem enviado email falando que nao notou resultado... tudo depende de um proxy bem configurado.. pra segurar muito arquivo em cache.. um tunning nos refresh´s patterns para manter o maximo possivel em cache os objetos.. etc etc

----------


## froyer

> um tunning nos refresh´s patterns para manter o maximo possivel em cache os objetos.. etc etc


Nao entendi... rsrs... que é isso?

----------


## lucianogf

aí já estamos falando em squid, e não mikrotik.

----------


## kramal

Bom dia implementei as reglas do proxy full e não funcionou, notei que em nat dst-nat é um redirecionamento poderiam me falar para qual ip esta redirecionando. outra eu navego normal mas não conta trafego no item Statistc nessa regra... o que poderia ser?

o proxy full funciona com pppoe e hotspot normal ai com vcs e com varias placas de rede mandando ip diferente por cada uma delas para os clientes? pq aki num deu para eu ainda não.
De já Grato

----------


## Raniel

> Bom dia implementei as reglas do proxy full e não funcionou, notei que em nat dst-nat é um redirecionamento poderiam me falar para qual ip esta redirecionando. outra eu navego normal mas não conta trafego no item Statistc nessa regra... o que poderia ser?
> 
> o proxy full funciona com pppoe e hotspot normal ai com vcs e com varias placas de rede mandando ip diferente por cada uma delas para os clientes? pq aki num deu para eu ainda não.
> De já Grato


A regra é a seguinte:
Todo tráfego de destino(dstnat) iniciado pela rede(src-address) com destino a porta 80 (dst-port 80) será recirecionado para a porta do proxy(redirect to-port 3128).
Para que o cache full funcione, a rede deve ter permissão para acessar o proxy, assim os hits irão aumentar(X-Cache: "HIT").

Reveja suas configurações.

----------


## kramal

> A regra é a seguinte:
> Todo tráfego de destino(dstnat) iniciado pela rede(src-address) com destino a porta 80 (dst-port 80) será recirecionado para a porta do proxy(redirect to-port 3128).
> Para que o cache full funcione, a rede deve ter permissão para acessar o proxy, assim os hits irão aumentar(X-Cache: "HIT").
> 
> Reveja suas configurações.


Ok! mas é que la no video onde na acion num tem (redirect to-port 3128) e sim (dst-nat to-addresses: 0.0.0.0 to-port: 3128) esse foi o que engasgou!

Vou instalar novamente com a sua dica. obrigado

----------


## gunthermb

Bom dia colegas do forum,


Estou utilizando o Cache Full, está funcionando muito bem, mas estou com problema quanto a quantidade de arquivos armazenados em cache, utilizo a versão 2.9.27 e hd de 250GB, só que ele só armazena 27GB.


Obrigado.

----------


## Raniel

> Bom dia colegas do forum,
> 
> 
> Estou utilizando o Cache Full, está funcionando muito bem, mas estou com problema quanto a quantidade de arquivos armazenados em cache, utilizo a versão 2.9.27 e hd de 250GB, só que ele só armazena 27GB.
> 
> 
> Obrigado.


Post as configs de web-proxy.

----------


## gunthermb

Segue configurações web-proxi.
[[email protected]] ip web-proxy> print 
enabled: yes
src-address: 0.0.0.0
port: 3128
hostname: "proxy"
transparent-proxy: yes
parent-proxy: 0.0.0.0:0
cache-administrator: "webmaster"
max-object-size: 600000KiB
cache-drive: system
max-cache-size: unlimited
max-ram-cache-size: unlimited
status: running
reserved-for-cache: 30256128KiB
reserved-for-ram-cache: 2048KiB
[[email protected]] ip web-proxy> 




Obrigado

----------


## Raniel

> Segue configurações web-proxi.
> [[email protected]] ip web-proxy> print 
> enabled: yes
> src-address: 0.0.0.0
> port: 3128
> hostname: "proxy"
> transparent-proxy: yes
> parent-proxy: 0.0.0.0:0
> cache-administrator: "webmaster"
> ...


Ajuste um tamanho para o cache size e para o tamanho da memória.

----------


## NetoGO23

Como faço cache full no mikrotik 3.11? 
Tentei o do vídeo e não deu certo.

----------


## lucianogf

> Como faço cache full no mikrotik 3.11? 
> Tentei o do vídeo e não deu certo.


você leu todo o tópico?

----------


## MICROCHIPNET

[quot
e=alexandrecorrea;299857]prioridade sempre mais baixa.. para que se acontecer de entrar em fila .. o cache-full nao ter prioridade entre os outros pacotes.[/quote]


ola fabricio


sou novo por aqui vejo e vcs falarem entre si em termos de mk fico boiando. se possivel passar umas orientação por onde começar para ter mais conhecimento sobre mk e tudo que se deve ter para dominar o mk( script e regras e como criar e programar para mk). ficarei grato à aqueles que me der apenas o fio da ninhada dai pra frente é por nossa conta.

trabalho com isp ap+onmini+ e servidor mk rodando num pc. tenho 40 clientes e espero ampliar meu negociao e estou dando inicia a parceria scm. um abraço a todos do forum.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

microchipnet, ler o forum.. o wiki do forum.. ler o site da underlinux... com o tanto de dicas e "how-to´s" que tem por aqui... voce fica expert...

----------


## doublenet

Boa Noite ..


Alexandre teria meios por exemplo: 
Vc tem varios clientes, todos esses clientes estão utilizando o cache full na sua totalidade neste exemplo definido em 4mb. Existiria alguma configuração que podiamos definir uma regra para cada cliente no quee-tree ou mesmo no simple-quee que estipularia uma velocidade "X" do cache full para cada cliente. Ex:

(10.0.0.1) cliente 1 - 128k down 64k up quee-tree 400k/400k
(10.0.0.2) cliente 2 - 256k down 64k up quee-tree 1000k/1000k

Resumindo, Cada cliente teria seu cache full. Pelo simles fato de vc poder definir por clienteo que ele pode consumir do cache full, tendo no exemplo acima que cada cliente consumiria o seu cache full separadamente.


Obrigado.

----------


## lfernandosg

Alexandre..estou com squid 2.7 autenticado+iptables numa máquina rodando mas presico implementar o cache full...seu vídeo para máquina linux paralela vai funcionar com o squid autenticado que já uso hoje?

----------


## alexandrecorrea

usando queue-tree do tipo PCQ voce consegue limitar +- do jeito q vc quer.. porem.. um cache-full IGUAL para todos..

vc pode definir assim:

12mb TOTAL para cachefull e cada cliente ira chegar no maximo a 1mb ..





> Boa Noite ..
> 
> 
> Alexandre teria meios por exemplo: 
> Vc tem varios clientes, todos esses clientes estão utilizando o cache full na sua totalidade neste exemplo definido em 4mb. Existiria alguma configuração que podiamos definir uma regra para cada cliente no quee-tree ou mesmo no simple-quee que estipularia uma velocidade "X" do cache full para cada cliente. Ex:
> 
> (10.0.0.1) cliente 1 - 128k down 64k up quee-tree 400k/400k
> (10.0.0.2) cliente 2 - 256k down 64k up quee-tree 1000k/1000k
> 
> ...

----------


## lfernandosg

alexandre estou com o squid 2.7 autenticado+firewall iptables então estou pesando em colocar o mikrotik para fazer cache full deixando o squid autenticado+firewall no linux.


esse seu vídeo que o proxy está em máquina separada funciona com o squid do que jeito que o meu linux está hoje?no caso o cache full ficaria no linux e o mikrotik só faria o QoS e marcação de pacotes? eu uso htb no linux entao terei que desabilitar?

----------


## doublenet

> usando queue-tree do tipo PCQ voce consegue limitar +- do jeito q vc quer.. porem.. um cache-full IGUAL para todos..
> 
> vc pode definir assim:
> 
> 12mb TOTAL para cachefull e cada cliente ira chegar no maximo a 1mb ..


 


Alexandre... Desde já agradeço sua vontade em ajudar... 

Só que já me virei em 10 com a dica que vc me deu aqui véio... 
To mesmo amarrado com isso... Queria saber se tem como voce me ajudar, nem que eu tenha que pagar por isso..

Agradeço desde já....Valeuw

----------


## Andr0x

Alexandre, primeiramente obrigado pelo seu vídeo, ele já me ajudou bastante nos servidores que montei. 

Gostaria muito que vc desse uma olhada no meu tópico, creio eu que vc poderia me ajudar. 

O tópico é esse: https://under-linux.org/forums/mikro...-postadas.html

abraço

----------


## anelmos

Oi Alexandre,
Eu n estou conseguindo acessar seus vídeos. Poderia veirificar se existe algum problema ?
Grato.

----------


## viniciuschagas

> Pessoal,
> 
> publiquei em meu blog pessoal 2 vídeos mostrando como fazer o tão polemico "cache-full" !
> 
> Quem quiser conferir, basta acessar o blog:
> 
> Under-Linux.org Fóruns - Brain Stress
> 
> Ilustrei as 2 situações mais comuns, a primeira é quando se tem o proxy rodando em uma maquina separada do mikrotik, a segunda é quando mikrotik+web-proxy estão na mesma máquina.
> ...


Alexandre, o link está ruim...

----------


## aka2005

Aki acessei normal.

----------


## spsilveira

> se voce tiver um hd.. e o mikrotik estiver instalado la no cf .. voce pode usar o hd para o proxy.. so escolher "slave-drive" la na conf do webproxy ...


No meu MK não esta aparecendo, será q eu tenho q atualizar ?
E o que significa a sigla CF?

----------


## viniciuschagas

> Aki acessei normal.


Você tentou agora, pq eu tentei novamente aqui e não foi...

----------


## ddllss

> Pessoal,
> 
> publiquei em meu blog pessoal 2 vídeos mostrando como fazer o tão polemico "cache-full" !
> 
> Quem quiser conferir, basta acessar o blog:
> 
> Under-Linux.org Fóruns - Brain Stress
> 
> Ilustrei as 2 situações mais comuns, a primeira é quando se tem o proxy rodando em uma maquina separada do mikrotik, a segunda é quando mikrotik+web-proxy estão na mesma máquina.
> ...


ola amigo.. gostaria muito de ver esse video, mas parece nao esta mais disponivel? 
desde ja agradeço, abraços!

----------


## alemao06

Caro, Alexandre, gostaria de saber, se tem alguma maneira de ver seus videos??? também gostaria de saber se tu podes passar as tuas regras do cache full da versao 2.9.27. obrigado!

----------


## alann

olá pessoal... comparando o *myauth* com o Servidor Mikrotik so vi uma diferença ......no *myauth* quando o usuario esta usando ñ a perca de ping e nem pinga alto mesmo fazendo algum download liberando um controle de banda pra esse cliente funciona normal (Obs isso foi um teste q ja fiz com o mesmo cliente)....ja no Mikrotik funciona perfeito mais no cliente quando colocamos para pinga quando a trafego começa a pinga alto e perder pacote. isso é problema de configuração no mikrotik ou pq usava servidor diferente no muauth..alguém poderia me tirar essa Duvida....obrigado a todos vcs..

Myauth = usava os aps para wds e para AP 
Lembrando q mudei, uso servidor mikrotik e Mikrotik(aparelhos)

----------


## jrctec

É uma pena que os links para os Videos estao quebrados a dias, queria muito ver!!

----------


## eScRaVo

Queria da uma olhada nesse video, mas o link aparente esta com problemas, alguem pode dar uma força com esse video ?

Valeu

----------


## MassumiX

o link nao abre!

teria como disponibilizar outro link para nos vermos o video?
abs :Santaclaus:

----------


## admskill

Eu tb quero ver !

----------


## alcimarbezerra

:Help:  Alguem sabe ai outro link desse video.


 :Ciao:

----------


## flawyu

Cara já procurei na net e nada, esse video sumiu, eu estou a uma semana tentando configurar o web proxy na rb 433 mikrotik v 3.1 e não conseguir, cada um tem uma regra diferente.como os hits e o hits-sent-to-clients estao em zero acho q não está funcionando apesar de web proxy esta ligado.se alguem tiver alguma dica poste por favor. status: running
uptime: 5h49m21s
requests: 1258
hits: 0
cache-used: 725KiB
total-ram-used: 272KiB
received-from-servers: 17670KiB
sent-to-clients: 17687KiB
hits-sent-to-clients: 0KiB

----------


## MarcusMaciel

arrumamos os videos hj... vejam o primeiro post deste topico com os links.

[]'s

----------


## jacksonezidio

Caro Alexandre, parabens pelos videos e pelo tópico, ta mto show!

eu fiz o cache aki, nao tive tempo d testar ainda, mas parece q ta funcionando..
segue a imagem dos hits la em baixo..

comentem alguem se esta certo esse cache, se pelo menos ta funcionando. sou iniciante em mk..

em resposta a uma pergunta d um amigo la no começo do tópico, ele perguntou se ttem como baixar os videos q estao em streaming...
nao me leve a mal por favor, nao kero fazer pirataria nem nada, admiro mto seu trabalho!

eu precisei baixar os videos pra estudar no meu pc com cautela, eis a soluçao q encontrei:

Orbit downloader > Gerenciador d downloads, baixa video em streaming eu usei aki..

http://dl.orbitdownloader.com/dl/Orb...oaderSetup.exe


desde ja agradeço a vc e a todos!!

imagem dos hits do cache:

----------


## jacksonezidio

Ae galera montei um PC-AP ontem, fiz as regras do nosso amigo Alexandre, testei e funcionaram perfeitamente! 
Lembrando: >> Mikrotik 2.9.27 CRACKEADO... <<
fica ae a minha experiencia pra quem quer fazer o cache nessa versao crackeada.  :Top:

----------


## jackexxpress

muito bom mesmo!!!


 :Shakehands:

----------


## xXRizziXx

Bom pessoal, esse é meu primeiro post por aqui, depois de dias lendo. xD
Acabei de ler o tópico inteiro, em seguida fui testar aqui, e funcionou de primeira. =D
Versão 2.9.27
vlw pessoal
[]'s

----------


## lucianogf

> Bom pessoal, esse é meu primeiro post por aqui, depois de dias lendo. xD
> Acabei de ler o tópico inteiro, em seguida fui testar aqui, e funcionou de primeira. =D
> Versão 2.9.27
> vlw pessoal
> []'s


Se uma determinada % dos usuários fizessem isso estaria bom de mais.

Mas e a PREGUIÇA de ler que esse povo tem.

----------


## djpicapau

Quero agradecer ao nosso amigo Alexandre Correa, pois configurei meu Mikrotik aqui em casa que faço experiências antes de colocar no Servidor da empresa e FUNCIONOU 100%.

Eu uso a versão 2.9.27 com Hotspot e ficou redondinho.

Alexandre, mais uma vez obrigado.

----------


## ELISSON

Vc vai conseguir baixar pelo software IDM, ''Internet Download Manager, está disponivel pra download no google, é so digitar download idm e pronto.qualquer video q vc estiver assistindo pela web ele mostra a opção download this movie... e só vc apertar o botão e correr p o acraço...

----------


## tarcisiomk10

E ai alexandre blz...
Bom primeiramente parabens pelo seu video, show de bola, pela iniciativa...
Cara se tiver como me tira uma duvida, estou usando a versão 2.9.27, com pppoe, e quando ativo o proxy ele aparece runing blz, mas se eu for no status dele em clients fica em 0, isto quer dizer que não tem ninguem passando pelo meu proxy transparem certo?, mas aparentemente minhas regras estão todas certas veja só:

ip web-proxy> print
enabled: yes
src-address: 0.0.0.0
port: 3128
hostname: "proxy.netbras.com.br"
transparent-proxy: yes
parent-proxy: 0.0.0.0:0
cache-administrator: "webmaster"
max-object-size: 4096KiB
cache-drive: system
max-cache-size: unlimited
max-ram-cache-size: unlimited
status: running
reserved-for-cache: 56876032KiB
reserved-for-ram-cache: 2048KiB
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

> ip firewall nat
;;; Proxy Transparente
chain=dstnat protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=redirect to-ports=80
-----------------------------------------------------------------------


se tiver alguma luz eu te agradeço...

Obrigado

----------


## alexandrecorrea

ip firewall nat
;;; Proxy Transparente
chain=dstnat protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=redirect to-ports=80

ta errado isso ai.. deve ser

ip firewall nat
;;; Proxy Transparente
chain=dstnat protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=redirect to-ports=3128

----------


## tarcisiomk10

Valeu cara!!!!

----------


## tarcisiomk10

Bom dia Alexandre blz....
Cara aqui na minha cidade tenho 2 links dedicados de 4Mb cada um na verdade tenho 4 de 2Mb mais balanceio 4 e 4 em 2 router da cisco, e entra em 2 pl de rede no mk saindo com rotas... tudo certinho funcionando blz... so não usei o nth para fazer o balanceamento... mais até ai blz... funciona legal... quando eu habilitei o web-proxy e configurei uma nat dakele jeito que vc me passou... tipo assim nos links eles oscilavam o trafego por volta de 3 mb, o link um depois do nat passou a oscilar por volta de 2Mb mais ou menos ja o link 2 não dava nem isto... isso aqui em Pedregulho, tenho um provedor em Rifaina, que aconteceu a mesma coisa, em Ituverava 2 provedores que dou assistencia a mesma coisa 1 na Prefeitura de Miguelópolis e um la em Ilhéus na Bahia do mesmo jeito, todos com Links diferentes entre adsl's e dedidado, Telefonica e CTBC, falei os que deu problema pra vc ver que são links diferente e de diferente regiões do Brasil, ai eu deixo o web-proxy ativado e desativo a regra do nat, ele volta ao normal, mesmo com o cache full abilitado... sera que vc tem alguma luz ai pra me ajudar hehe.... talvez seja o problema de eu não ter usado o nth para balacear??? Da uma olhada na imagens em anexo pra vc ver o meu balanceamento....

Bom de qualquer forma Valeu

Tarcísio

----------


## Edvaldobr

Bem galera.. e o seguinte.....
Estou tentando fazer o cache-full no MK na mesma maquina e com PPOE. o vídeo mostra para hostput... gostaria de saber se exite como fazer o cache-full com PPPOE na mesma maquina (msm MK) em breve colocarei 2 PCS um Squid-Linus e outro MK, mas hj preciso na mesma maquina e com PPPOE...
ja corri quase toda a net. esse topico é grande e o desespero nao me deixao ver se alguem ja postou esse problema antes mas pesquisei no forum e nao encontre nehum titulo com esse problema.
Agradeço desde já e peço desculpas se alguem ja postou e estou repetindo.
PS: ainda estou com problema no meu AP, depois q instalei o MK o sinal varia mostruosamente. axo que o problema é dele nao do MK, mas mesmo assim to rodando para encontrar um pronta entrega o pessoal so tem para 3 dias desde ontem minha rede ta uma bosta. implantei o MK segunda feira. ate hj so durmo 6 hrs e odia todo nessa briga. :Dong: 
Ah. os jogos q usam UDP nao se conectam a net, deve ser configuração, mas Configurações peguei de um amigo meu que la funciona perfeito tanto o Cache-full quanto Jogos (UDP).

----------


## alexandrecorrea

nao eh pra hotspot nao meu caro..

isso ai eh pra rodar até na tampa da marmita.. voce precisa entender como funciona e posicionar as regras no firewall na ordem correta ai... 

aqui uso pppoe e tenho esse sistema.. nao tem segredo.. é so ter atenção aos intens !!

----------


## Edvaldobr

> nao eh pra hotspot nao meu caro..
> 
> isso ai eh pra rodar até na tampa da marmita.. voce precisa entender como funciona e posicionar as regras no firewall na ordem correta ai... 
> 
> aqui uso pppoe e tenho esse sistema.. nao tem segredo.. é so ter atenção aos intens !!


Eu esse servidor eu copiei de um colega meu, no qual roda normal, tipo. salvo as configurações do sistema rodando, para um possivel restore. deleto todas do firewall: nat, mangle, filter rules, e tudo mais e faço vídeo do começo??

----------


## alexandrecorrea

so seguir o video

----------


## Edvaldobr

pelo que parece a net nao passa pelo "simple queues" no seu modelo nao aparece as conexões PPPOE, foi onde deduzi o comentario anterior.
Na foto eu faço o download e ele so obedeçe ao profile do PPPOE.
e nenhum tráfego pelo simple queues.

----------


## travizpe

alexandre ficou show, gostaria de saber o seguinte uso aqui linux cmo gateway e proxy o mikrotik só pra controlar a banda, como faço pra que o milrotik deixe o cache indo a full ou seja passando fora do controle de banda!!! obrigado

----------


## aka2005

Queue Tree, la vc eleva ele a Full, so q tem q faze marcaçao de Pacotes...

----------


## travizpe

> Queue Tree, la vc eleva ele a Full, so q tem q faze marcaçao de Pacotes...


valews mais muito vaga a sua dica.mexi aqui com algumas marcações e consegui mais ou menos o que queria, mas vou procurar ai pra ver se acho isso ai !!!

----------


## 1929

> valews mais muito vaga a sua dica.mexi aqui com algumas marcações e consegui mais ou menos o que queria, mas vou procurar ai pra ver se acho isso ai !!!


É isso aí amigo, o AKa te deu o caminho das pedras, agora mexendo tu vai achar o que falta. 
Aliás, já está achando, pelo que tu escreveu que conseguiu mais ou menos o que queria.
Eu estou que nem tu, vendo o que o povo explica e adaptando.
Não é como receita de bolo.
E mesmo em receita de bolo, a minha mulher sempre diz, que o que está escrito no papel nem sempre dá certo. Tem que adaptar.

----------


## aka2005

> É isso aí amigo, o AKa te deu o caminho das pedras, agora mexendo tu vai achar o que falta. 
> Aliás, já está achando, pelo que tu escreveu que conseguiu mais ou menos o que queria.
> Eu estou que nem tu, vendo o que o povo explica e adaptando.
> Não é como receita de bolo.
> E mesmo em receita de bolo, a minha mulher sempre diz, que o que está escrito no papel nem sempre dá certo. Tem que adaptar.


 Obrigado amigo, como o povo tbm diz, q a melhor maneira de aprender é fuçando rss.

----------


## WWANInternet

> Obrigado amigo, como o povo tbm diz, q a melhor maneira de aprender é fuçando rss.


Valeu Alexandre ..ajudou muito amigo !! vamo que vamo só nao pode pararrr

----------


## SapoWEB

mestre parabens
mas me diga.......................

como fazer isso funcionar com HOTSPOT ativo ?
pois o HOTSPOT esta limitando a velocidade do cliente

agradeço desde já.

----------


## Raniel

Só não marcar a opção de "Transparent Proxy" nos perfis dos user profiles, deixe apenas os de aviso.

----------


## WWANInternet

> Só não marcar a opção de "Transparent Proxy" nos perfis dos user profiles, deixe apenas os de aviso.


Mas se desmarcar o proxy transparente sera que nao vai aumentar a chance de alguns programas parar de funcionar

----------


## WWANInternet

> Pessoal,
> 
> publiquei em meu blog pessoal 2 vídeos mostrando como fazer o tão polemico "cache-full" !
> 
> Quem quiser conferir, basta acessar o blog:
> 
> Vídeo: Marcação de pacotes por conteúdo
> 
> Vídeo: Como fazer o cache-full no mikrotik
> ...


 
Maravilha maravilha

----------


## Deltadigo

Bom pessoal... sou novo no ramo de servidores mikrotik

Estou configurando um PC com routerOS 2.9.27 para testes

fiz passo a passo como descrito no video porém... arquivos em cache nao vem full.. vem limitados a velocidades definidas na simple queue..

vou mandar as configurações para vcs verem o q fiz errado

CODE:

SIMPLE QUEUE

0 name="Tiago" target-addresses=192.168.0.62/32 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 
interface=Local parent=none direction=both priority=8 
queue=default/default limit-at=0/0 max-limit=128000/128000 
total-queue=default-small 
1 D name="<hotspot1>" dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 interface=Local parent=none 
direction=both priority=8 queue=hotspot-default/hotspot-default 
limit-at=0/0 max-limit=0/0 total-queue=default-small 

TREE QUEUE

0 name="squid" parent=global-out packet-mark=squid-packet-HIT limit-at=0 
queue=ethernet-default priority=8 max-limit=1000000 burst-limit=0 
burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s 
1 name="hotspot" parent=global-out packet-mark=hotspot limit-at=0 
queue=default priority=8 max-limit=0 burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 
burst-time=0s 

NAT

0 chain=srcnat out-interface=Internet src-address=192.168.0.0/26 
action=masquerade 
1 ;;; web proxy
chain=dstnat src-address=192.168.0.0/26 protocol=tcp dst-port=80 
action=redirect to-ports=3128 

MANGLE

0 chain=output protocol=tcp src-port=3128 content=X-Cache: HIT 
action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=squid-connection-HIT 
passthrough=yes 
1 chain=output connection-mark=squid-connection-HIT action=mark-packet 
new-packet-mark=squid-packet-HIT passthrough=yes 
2 chain=output out-interface=Local protocol=udp src-port=64872 
action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=hotspot-out passthrough=yes 
3 chain=output out-interface=Local protocol=tcp src-port=64872 
action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=hotspot-out passthrough=yes 
4 chain=output out-interface=Local protocol=tcp src-port=64873 
action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=hotspot-out passthrough=yes 
5 chain=output out-interface=Local protocol=tcp src-port=64874 
action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=hotspot-out passthrough=yes 
6 chain=output out-interface=Local protocol=tcp src-port=64875 
action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=hotspot-out passthrough=yes

web proxy

enabled: yes
src-address: 0.0.0.0
port: 3128
hostname: "proxy"
transparent-proxy: yes
parent-proxy: 0.0.0.0:0
cache-administrator: "webmaster"
max-object-size: 4096KiB
cache-drive: system
max-cache-size: 10000000KiB
max-ram-cache-size: unlimited
status: running
reserved-for-cache: 9999360KiB
reserved-for-ram-cache: 162816KiB 

conto com a ajuda de vcs.. abraços!!!

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Tava apanhando para por em pratica e não funcionava no hotspot.....segui a recomendação do amigo que me indicou e ta foncionando perfeitamente.....só videos do youtube que falha de vez em quando

----------


## FernandodeDeus

agora a noite que a maioria dos usuarios esta on line tive varias reclamações de clientes e tive que desabilitar o cache full. Acho que tem alguma coisa a ver com hotspot. Alguem poderia me dar uma mãozinha, se da certo com hotspot ou não?

----------


## Raniel

Tenho o hotspot funcionando com cache full (controlado) e não tenho problemas. O que faço é desmarcar a opção de Transparent Proxy.

----------


## WWANInternet

> Tenho o hotspot funcionando com cache full (controlado) e não tenho problemas. O que faço é desmarcar a opção de Transparent Proxy.


Raniel como vc faz o dhcp ip fixo .. static only ou addres pool e o controle de banda vc faz em cima dos perfis do hotspot no nome de usuario e senha com quees dinamicas ou seta as quess simples staticas amarrando o ip ao mac ..e desmarcando o proxy transparente como fica a situação dos programas MSN EMULE Por exemplo obrigado

----------


## Raniel

Uso ip fixo(statico only) simple queue estática(acima da dinâmica do hs). Os programas estão normais. Pois são controlados por queue tree. Esta parte do proxy não é para interferir de forma tão feroz nestes programas, mesmo que use a porta 80. Caso haja algum problema, veja se pode tirá-los do redirecionamento.

----------


## WWANInternet

> Uso ip fixo(statico only) simple queue estática(acima da dinâmica do hs). Os programas estão normais. Pois são controlados por queue tree. Esta parte do proxy não é para interferir de forma tão feroz nestes programas, mesmo que use a porta 80. Caso haja algum problema, veja se pode tirá-los do redirecionamento.


 
valeu mestre!!

----------


## 1929

> Tenho o hotspot funcionando com cache full (controlado) e não tenho problemas. O que faço é desmarcar a opção de Transparent Proxy.


Tchê, eu sou meio crú no MK. Estou com hotspot. E está marcado a caixa transparent proxy.
O cache é no próprio MK. E está funcionando tudo belezinha.

Como a gente quando começa faz as coisas mais em cima de uma receita de bolo, tem coisas que acabo não entendendo bem o porque, ou como funciona.
É o caso do transparent proxy. O que acontece quando esta caixa está marcada?
E tem muitas coisas mais no meu MK que ainda não assimilei bem. Tudo porque fui juntando as famosas receitas de bolo. Só sei que está funcionando.

----------


## Marthinss

Bom dia pessoal!!!
Gostaria de Parabenizar o alexandrecorrea...
comecei a mexer com mikrotik tem exatos 4 dias HOJE baixei a versão crackeada 2.9.27 na internet e mãos a obra, váaaaaaaarias googladas para aprender a config tomando varias surras.
já havia conseguido fazer rodar o servidor aqui na rede porem o tão sonhado cache full ñ funcionava nem a pau. o meu erro era estar usando o hotspot e descobri o erro depois de ler todo os comentarios de nossos amigos, graças a Deus e ao alexandrecorrea Cache Full na versão crackeada... o video é perfeito mais atenção pra quem ainda ñ conseguiu!!

----------


## WWANInternet

> Bom dia pessoal!!!
> Gostaria de Parabenizar o alexandrecorrea...
> comecei a mexer com mikrotik tem exatos 4 dias HOJE baixei a versão crackeada 2.9.27 na internet e mãos a obra, váaaaaaaarias googladas para aprender a config tomando varias surras.
> já havia conseguido fazer rodar o servidor aqui na rede porem o tão sonhado cache full ñ funcionava nem a pau. o meu erro era estar usando o hotspot e descobri o erro depois de ler todo os comentarios de nossos amigos, graças a Deus e ao alexandrecorrea Cache Full na versão crackeada... o video é perfeito mais atenção pra quem ainda ñ conseguiu!!


 
só não entendi a parte : o meu erro era estar usando hotspot ...deu a aentender que o cache full não funciona com hotspot ...mas funciona sim perfeitamente

----------


## 1929

No meu também funciona.

----------


## FernandodeDeus

O cache full funciona perfeito sim....mas pra quem não usa hotspot...o proprio alexandre disse em um dos seus comentarios que nunca usou hotspot. Então o que se tem de experiencias são de pessoas que foram colocando e cada uma se adequando ao seu jeito. O mestre professor Raniel (que agradeço, pois suas contribuições com esta forum são de grande valia) fala em varios posts que basta tirar o transparent proxy dos perfis dos clientes e te outros que defendem uma regra que diz que é a solução. Gostaria de saber se depois de quem usa hotspot se depois de executado como no video do alexandre, como desenvolveu para que ficasse bom com hotspot.

Perguntas:

1- Tem que colocar esta regra:
/ip firewall nat
add chain=pre-hotspot in-interface=RADIOS protocol=tcp dst-port=80 hotspot=auth action=redirect to-ports=3128 comment="Redirecionamento Proxy - HotSpot"

2- Desmarcar o transparent proxy. O que isso muda?

3- Telas de aviso. Quais não se pode desmarcar?

4- É verdade que quando implantado tem que reiniciar o servidor?

----------


## Raniel

Vamos lá:
1 - A regra de redirecionamento que uso é a convencionanl:


```
/ip firewall nat add chain=dstnat action=redirect to-ports=3127 dst-port=80 protocol=tcp
```

 2 - O Transparent Proxy faz o que a regra acima também faz, só que este é um redirecionamento interno no hotspot(digamos um proxy). Ao desmarcar a opção, ele deixa de usar este redirecionamento assim passando para a regra acima fazer o trabalho.
3 - Como disse, o hotspot tem um proxy próprio e quando a opção está marcada, permite que você faça telas de aviso, é como se fosse os redirecionamentos internos do squid. Então se for usar as telas, deixa-a marcada(apenas para as telas).
4 - Nada disso, sempre faço e refaço, caso seje necessário, e não tenho percebido tal necessidade.

Espero ter ajudado quanto as dúvidas.

----------


## FernandodeDeus

> Vamos lá:
> 
> 3 - Como disse, o hotspot tem um proxy próprio e quando a opção está marcada, permite que você faça telas de aviso, é como se fosse os redirecionamentos internos do squid. Então se for usar as telas, deixa-a marcada(apenas para as telas).
> Espero ter ajudado quanto as dúvidas.


Esta tela de aviso se refere quando por exemplo eu uso um perfil para quem esta em atrazo ou quem esta cortado , ai nesse perfil particularmente tem que deixar o transparent marcado e nos demais desmarcado?

Cero criei um perfil de testes aqui , por exemplo plano 300 no hotspot.....colo quei sua regra de redirect para a porta do meu proxy que é 3128 e desmarquei o transparent proxy neste perfil que criei e coloquei um usuario e testei e não redireciona. Porque será que esta regra aplicado em meu nat não redireciona com o transparent proxy desmarcado?

Não precisa setar em qual interface usará o redirect da regra acima que me passou?

----------


## Raniel

Dá uma olhada nesta tela, aqui uso o linux para cache com a regra acima e tenho outra para o mikrotik caso o linux pare.
http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/2059/nat.png

----------


## lfernandosg

alexandre,

vc usa o cache full sem hotspot então como vc faz para mandar avisos de atrasos, bloqueio de páginas e etc..??como vc amarra os clientes sem a autenticação do hotspot, amarrando o ip+mac?ou faz autenticação pppoe?


e uma última dúvida: o cache full funciona eu fazendo ele no linux em paralelo com o mk com o hotspot ativado?

----------


## alexandrecorrea

pppoe, a pagina de aviso eh mostrada por um sistema que desenvolvi.

o cliente conecta e o daemon verifica pendencias.. se houver, o daemon conecta no NAS (pppoe serveR) que ele esta usando e adiciona regras redirecionando para uma pagina ...

assim q ele lê o aviso, ele confirma a leitura e o acesso volta (daemon conecta novamente ao NAS e remove as regras)

:P




> alexandre,
> 
> vc usa o cache full sem hotspot então como vc faz para mandar avisos de atrasos, bloqueio de páginas e etc..??como vc amarra os clientes sem a autenticação do hotspot, amarrando o ip+mac?ou faz autenticação pppoe?
> 
> 
> e uma última dúvida: o cache full funciona eu fazendo ele no linux em paralelo com o mk com o hotspot ativado?

----------


## adircastro

Por que o vídeo não roda completamente?

----------


## thiagotgc

o video esta fora do ar!!

----------


## thiagotgc

ninguem para reupar?

----------


## renatokamikaze

os videos estão fora do ar, caso possivel reupar, ficaremos agradecidos!

----------


## lucianogf

Pessoal, se uma pessoa escreveu que o vídeo não está disponível não há necessidade de mais 1000 respostas dizendo a mesma coisa.

Se o autor não disponibilizou o vídeo novamente é por que ele não teve tempo ou não quer fazer isso.

Então aguardem, se o vídeo for disponibilizado novamente será respondido no tópico, se não for então procurem outra alternativa na web.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

os videos esta ok.. acabei de acessa-los ...

vale lembrar que é bom ter o plugin "flash player" atualizado !!

testei em 3 maquinas diferentes ta tudo ok !

----------


## thiagotgc

Continuam fora do ar!

----------


## alexandrecorrea

nao.. nao esta fora do ar nao !!!

----------


## thiagotgc

Ok, tem como vc colocar aqui apenas o link do video?? por favor.

Abraços

----------


## alexandrecorrea

o video ta codificado pelo player .. so fiz upload e o player converteu...

----------


## alexeb

cara cadê os video estao todos off.

----------


## thiagotgc

poisé... eu flao q ninguem me escuta rs

----------


## lucianogf

Na curiosidade de realmente ver se os tais vídeos estão ou não disponíveis fui verificar. Sempre estiveram disponíveis, eu disse SEMPRE, porém, houveram algumas mudanças na plataforma do fórum e as urls postadas não funcionavam mais.

Mas como não tenho preguiça de ler e procurar não tive dificuldade alguma em encontrá-los, pois como dito no tópico os vídeos estão postados no blog pessoal do autor.

Agora me pergunto, porque essa encheção de saco sobre os tais vídeos estarem "off"? É preguiça de ler? É preguiça de procurar? É falta de capacidade?

Só sabem vir aqui e reclamar que o vídeo está off.

----------


## edcomrocha

> Na curiosidade de realmente ver se os tais vídeos estão ou não disponíveis fui verificar. Sempre estiveram disponíveis, eu disse SEMPRE, porém, houveram algumas mudanças na plataforma do fórum e as urls postadas não funcionavam mais.
> 
> Mas como não tenho preguiça de ler e procurar não tive dificuldade alguma em encontrá-los, pois como dito no tópico os vídeos estão postados no blog pessoal do autor.
> 
> Agora me pergunto, porque essa encheção de saco sobre os tais vídeos estarem "off"? É preguiça de ler? É preguiça de procurar? É falta de capacidade?
> 
> Só sabem vir aqui e reclamar que o vídeo está off.


Aqui rolou perfeito o video, sem erros ou problemas

----------


## lucianogf

Não menos importante, os links dos vídeos, no tópico, foram corrigidos ontem, então está acessando normalmente por tais links.

----------


## mktguaruja

> Aqui rolou perfeito o video, sem erros ou problemas


 
Aqui tbm rolou tudo certinhos, sem problemas....

flow

----------


## thiagotgc

> . . . .os vídeos estão postados no blog pessoal do autor.
> 
> http://alexandrecorrea.under-linux.org/ -> OFF
> 
> http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/5308/blogfora.jpg
> 
> ... Agora me pergunto, porque essa encheção de saco sobre os tais vídeos estarem "off"? É preguiça de ler? É preguiça de procurar? É falta de capacidade?
> 
> Só sabem vir aqui e reclamar que o vídeo está off.





> Educação é bom e evita penalização!


. 
 :Thumpdown:  :Thumpdown:

----------


## thiagotgc

> Não menos importante, os links dos vídeos, no tópico, foram corrigidos ontem, então está acessando normalmente por tais links.


Ok, agora esta OK
Obrigado

----------


## FLAYNET

Amigo estes links nao funcionam mais.

----------


## sergio

Calma. Tudo tem solução. Não sei há quanto tempo acessa o Under-Linux, mas se notou, o portal está passando por uma reestruturação, desta forma vários links ainda estão sendo migrados e acertados para o novo layout e ferramentas.

Em breve tudo estará funcionando normalmente.






> Amigo estes links nao funcionam mais.

----------


## 1929

E por falar nisso, num layout mais moderno.
No início se estranha um pouco, mas ficou muito bom.

----------


## Raniel

Realmente tá ficando blz. Estou acompanhando as modificações. Até vídeo será possível em posts.

----------


## edcomrocha

Esta otimo gostei da no interface, estao de parabens

----------


## Hayttle

Prezados amigos e Alexandre Correia,
implementei as suas regras de cache-full, funciona perfeitamente, porém como uso autenticação por hotspot, limitando a velocidade a depender dos planos de acessos, o cache-full não funciona.

Como fazer para que mesmo os usuários autenticados e limitados pelas velocidades dos profiles, passar pelo cache-full?

Saudações a todos.
Hayttle

----------


## alexandrecorrea

nao usei hotspot ainda, mas vi o pessoal que utiliza, precisa ver a ORDEM da marcação das REGRAS, estou meio sem tempo para fazer um teste em lab, mas assim q puder vou ver essa questão, por enquanto.. tente mudar a ordem/lugar das regras !!

----------


## Raniel

Se você lesse todo o tópico, acharia a resposta...

----------


## Hayttle

Raniel, calma, eu li e vi que muitos ainda não resolveram seus problemas com cache-full+hotspot. 

Testei e funcionou assim: Não dá para usar o mesmo profile desmarcando o proxy transparente e advertise. Para mandar telas de aviso, tem que fazer um profile específico para isso....ai sim, o cache-full funciona com o hotspot, desmarcando o proxy no profile.

Me corrija se estiver errado mestre.

----------


## Raniel

Mas é o que eu venho explicando a tempos.

----------


## FMANDU

...

----------


## claudemir

td bom amigos poderiam por favor esclarecer uma duvida pra mim 
comprei um supercache da tmsoft testei ele na versao 2.9.27 mas nao funciona nos clientes de maneira alguma fiz essa regras do nosso amigo alexandre umas10 vezes mas nao da 
na minha casa ele funciona pois estou ligado direto na rb em modo bridge todos os videos que estao guardados no cache pra mim funciona todos mas nos clientes quando vou abrir o video que eu ja acessei da erro 
liguei pro pessoal da tm disseram é porque estou usando versao pirata 
td bem troquei coloquei num rb 600 modo servido nat com licença nivel 4 funcionou pouco melhor algumas funçoes que no 2.9.27 nao funcionava nessa funciona mas nos clientes a mesma coisa 
no site deles diz pra colocar assim 

*Para Mikrotik em modo pppoe ou configurações estáticas de acesso por ip.

*- Vá no menu IP -> Firewall, em seguida abra a guia "NAT", adicione uma regra enviando todo o tráfego *TCP com destino a porta 80 para o ip do SuperCache na porta 8080 e assim* 
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=forward comment="Cache-Full do TMSoft SuperCache" content="X-Supercache: STATIC-HIT" disabled=no new-connection-mark=supercache-connection passthrough=yes protocol=tcp
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-packet chain=forward comment="" connection-mark=supercache-connection disabled=no new-packet-mark=supercachepacks passthrough=yes protocol=tcp
/queue tree add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=100000000 max-limit=200000000 name=SuperCache packet-mark=supercachepacks parent=global-out priority=8 queue=default

/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=forward comment="Cache-Full do Proxy HTTP" content="X-Cache-Full: HIT" disabled=no new-connection-mark=webcache-connection passthrough=yes protocol=tcp
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-packet chain=forward comment="" connection-mark=webcache-connection disabled=no new-packet-mark=webcachepacks passthrough=yes protocol=tcp
/queue tree add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=100000000 max-limit=200000000 name=WebCacheNormal packet-mark=webcachepacks parent=global-out priority=8 queue=default

fiz td certinho o destino td bunitinho mas nada dos clientes se beneficiarem desta maravilha
fico no aguardo de noticias grato .

----------


## ediekes

Estou com uma duvida se o mikrotik da pra ver o que os clientes usam mais no cache?

----------


## elielton

Olá Alexandre Correa, cara tentei fazer meu chace exatamente como vc explicou, porém sem sucesso, vc teria um tuto escrito e não video?

----------


## igoiglesias

Parabens, Muito bom !!

----------


## wireless&cia

Com um servidor robusto, e possivel ter qualidade em cache para media de 600clientes fazendo cache full. ou recomedaria outro sistema para cache..

----------


## teletanbs

caro amigo alexandre, desculpe-me mais li e reli esse topico, uso mk 2.9.27 versão não craqueada, coloquei usas regras direitinho, criei o web proxy como manda a receita, acho até que sou um "crak" em web proxy depois desse topico, mas a realidade é o cache full não funciona no meu sistema, muitas pessoas dizem que funciona mais não vi nada disso acontecer!! poderia me ajudar minhas regras estão iguai a que você montou no video

----------


## Não Registrado(s)

onde acho um tutorial para cache full com mk 3.30 e hotspot?

----------


## aparecido

no meu naun fucionou sera q porque eu uso uma faixa de ip para cada cliente

----------


## robertopc95

esse cache funciona tb pra versao 4.13

----------


## alexandrecorrea

sim, funciona em qualquer versao..

----------


## Handrigo

parabens

fico 10 o video 

vou testar aki abraços


depois fallo como foi

----------


## Junior51

USO NO HOTSPOT

Veja só, Fiz todo o procedimento de criar as regras corretas até no "Queue Tree"

Então observei que quando os clientes acessam a simple queue é criada automaticamente e a regra queue type aparece como "default-small"

Eu devo ir até a Queue Tree e mudar de Queue type "ethernet-default" para "default-small"????

Acrescento...

Uma queue sem profile <hotspot> é criada como hotspot-default... ai surge mais essa alternativa que é fiferente dessas criadas 

OBS ja desmarquei os "transparent proxy" nos profiles mas nao no webcache 

Abraços

----------


## LeoAlmeida

*Olá colegas, vou explicar a situação do meu Cache full.
*Por se tratar de uma Topologia diferente das normalmentes vistas aqui, resolvi
criar o tópico.

Vamos lá,

Tenho uma Rede onde Recebo o Link em um PC (Core 2 Duo, 500GB, 2Gb) Com a Versão 4.11.
Esse PC é o Core da Rede, onde rodam todos os Serviços (Radius, Proxy, NTP, DNS, OSPF, etc) e onde chega o link.

Na Lan dessa Rede tenho 4 torres que são RBs Rodando Hotspot.


Após Configurar o Cache FULL essa semana, percebi que a Simple Queue Criada Pelo Hotspot nas RBs limitava o Acesso ao Cache (com a velocidade do cliente)

O que tem certa lógica pois a Queue Tree está Configurada no Servidor (onde não tem hotspot, so faz o rotemento dos links e os serviços já mencionados).

Então eu preciso da ajuda de vocês, para que esses clientes das RBs Acessem o Cache na velocidade Desejada. Obedecam a Queue Tree do Servidor.

OBS1: O Cache está funcionando corretamente, Armazenando, contando os Hits, Guardando os Objetos.

OBS2: Qualquer ajuda ou experiencia é bem vinda.

----------


## MassumiX

dahora hein.

----------


## elielton

Alexandre, utilizo hoje para gerenciamento de meus clientes e emissão de boletos o sistema myauth e esta semana instalei em uma outra maquina o thunder cache o qual está rodando 100%, porém eu não consegui integrar ele junto ao myauth será que vc poderia me ajudar.

----------


## ITALOPRATES

ALEXANDRE, PODERIAMOS COMBINAR PARA VC FAZER UM BGP NUMA RB1100 PARA MIM. FAVOR ME ENVIE SEU CONTAT PARA E-MAIL [email protected]

att

Italo

----------


## ervalhous

Acho que os videos estao fora do ar, t[a dando page not found.

----------


## eScRaVo

Galera depois de uma problema no HD perdi meu MK, hoje tenho ele todo funcional, mas muito me faz falta o tau falado Cache Full.
Sei que aqui nesse tópico havia um ótimo video e o mesmo esta fora do ar, algem sabe onde posso encontra-lo ? Grato

----------


## m4d3

> Galera depois de uma problema no HD perdi meu MK, hoje tenho ele todo funcional, mas muito me faz falta o tau falado Cache Full.
> Sei que aqui nesse tópico havia um ótimo video e o mesmo esta fora do ar, algem sabe onde posso encontra-lo ? Grato


Utilize a busca do fórum e vai encontrar vários exemplos de como fazer o que procura, fica lá no topo da página do lado direito, eu encontrei 10 sugestões só na primeira página procurando por 'cachefull'.

Abraço

----------


## jrhackerjsvj

> Utilize a busca do fórum e vai encontrar vários exemplos de como fazer o que procura, fica lá no topo da página do lado direito, eu encontrei 10 sugestões só na primeira página procurando por 'cachefull'.
> 
> Abraço





O link está quebrado... não dá para ver nada...

----------


## wagnerspwifi

ola amigo do topco saudação, pessoal é seguinte montei uma rede para 15 cliente no entanto, paguei para um conhecido fazer o tão famoso web-proxy, no começo foi mil maravilha, agora tenho muitas duvidas si relamente meu o cache do web proxy esta funcionando, não tenho mais contato com quem fez o servidor ou seja me deixou na mão, agora so o que me resta é o becap, minha duvida é que quando faço algum download de o simpres msn ou qualquer outro arquivo ele ate cacheia mas não vem ou seja aparit do segundo pedido este download não vem como saber si esta funcionando direitinho, como fazer des das configuração do basico ate o web proxy, pessoal agurado a respsotas de pessoas tão esperiente como vc, des de já agreço pela atenção de todos att wagner

----------

